#ubuntu-il 2011-03-14
<wallacer> lightpriest_ - שלום, אתה נמצא באזור?
<lightpriest_> כן, מה קורה?
<lightpriest_> wallacer:
<wallacer> היי
<wallacer> הכל טוב, מה איתך? :P
<wallacer> Ddorda הפנה אותי אליך
<wallacer> יש לי בעיה בתצוגה
<lightpriest_> אוקיי, איזו בעיה?
<lightpriest_> באיזו תצוגה? :)
<wallacer> .:20:23:25:. <wallacer> העניין מוסבר היטב כאן
<wallacer> .:20:23:25:. <wallacer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378171
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] U60 Screen / desktop problems - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallacer> .:20:26:09:. <wallacer> אני מריץ אובונטו 10.10
<wallacer> זה המכשיר
<wallacer> .:21:07:53:. <wallacer> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2506
<wallacer> זו תמונת המחשה שהכנתי
<wallacer> .:21:00:03:. <wallacer> http://i.imgur.com/71kyP.jpg
<lightpriest_> סחטיין על האנגלית, קודם כל :P
<wallacer> חחח זה לא אני
<lightpriest_> מה זה המכשיר הזה?
<wallacer> שים לב שזה נושא מלפני שנה
<lightpriest_> זה טאבלט כזה?
<wallacer> זה UMPC
<wallacer> שיצא ב2007
<wallacer> תוכנן עבור אקספי
<wallacer> אבל לפי טענות ג'יגהבייט יכול גם אובונטו
<wallacer> הם אפילו עדכנו את הביוס בשביל זה
<lightpriest_> איזה כרטיס מסך יש לו?
<lightpriest_> ומה הרזולוציה שלו, אתה יודע?
<wallacer> כמובן
<lightpriest_> אהה אני רואה
<wallacer> יוניכרום 2 של VIA
<lightpriest_> מה רשום כשאתה רושם lspci?
<wallacer> שניה אעלה לפייסטבין
<wallacer> www.pastebin.com/qf0FVsuk
<wallacer> מצאתי 2 דרייברים
<wallacer> אחד באתר הישן של ג'יגהבייט שמתאים לגרסה 7 של אובונטו
<wallacer> אחד באתר של
<wallacer> VIA
<wallacer> שמתאים לגרסה 9
<wallacer> זה התוכן של הדרייבר הראשון
<wallacer> http://driverscollection.com/?aid=4042873563309cdf13d900282a5
<Hoborg> Gigabyte U60 VIA 2D VGA driver for Linux archive content @ driverscollection.com
<wallacer> אבל אני לא יודע להתקין אותו ככה
<lightpriest_> חכה
<lightpriest_> צריך לוג של ה X.org שלך, אתה יכול להוציא אותו?
<wallacer> אפשר הסבר איך לעשות את זה?
<wallacer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1520560
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] How to redirect output of Xorg -configure to a file - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallacer> sudo Xorg -configure | tee xorglog.txt
<wallacer> ככה?
<lightpriest_> לא לא
<lightpriest_> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<lightpriest_> אני קופץ לאכול משהו
<wallacer> אחלה, אני כאן
<wallacer> בתאבון
<wallacer> www.pastebin.com/7eb7ZyfD
<avi1333> http://ubuntu-il.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=611
<Hoborg> אובונטו ישראל &bull; צפה בנושא - אבחון ותיקון בעיית הכוננים הקשיחים בניידים @ ubuntu-il.com
<avi1333> יש עדיין ממה לדאוג?
 * RazorbladeByte slaps wallacer
 * wallacer stabs RazorbladeByte
<serfus> אהלן
<serfus> matanya, אתה פה?
<wallacer> lightpriest_ - מה הולך? יש חדש?
<wallacer> או שאני כבול למסך חיצוני? :P
<lightpriest_> לא לא, נפתור את זה
<lightpriest_> פשוט לא יצא לי לשבת על זה
<wallacer> אה
<wallacer> מגניב :)
<wallacer> אין לחץ
<Ddorda> היי אנשים
<Ddorda> serfus: תגיד, אספת את הדיסקים?
<connex> hi
<Ddorda> connex: היי
<Ddorda> serfus: תן לינק לוויקי שלך
<Ddorda> serfus: תגיד, אספת את הדיסקים?
<connex> מה הענינים דור?
<Ddorda> connex: הכל טוב
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<connex> עייף אבל חוץ מזה הכל טוב
<Ddorda> connex: כנ"ל
<serfus> Ddorda, כן, הגיעו היום
<serfus> לא אספתי, עד הבית :)
<Ddorda> serfus: כמו שצריך
<serfus> יש 300 של אובונטו
<Ddorda> serfus: אז.. מתי אתה מתחיל לחלק? ;)
<serfus> Ddorda, אני צריך לשאול משהו
<serfus> שניה
<Ddorda> בעצם עדיין צריך מעטפוצת
<Ddorda> מה קורה עם המעטפות באמתטוב, שאל
<Ddorda> טוב שאל*
<serfus> היום בצהריים החזירו לי מייל
<serfus> כתבה לי "מצטערת על העיכוב" ..... :S
<serfus> קיצור
<serfus> היא צריכה מספר עסק מורשה
<serfus> *עוסק
<serfus> שאני לא יודע, ופקס - שאין לי
<Ddorda> למה עסק מורשה....?
<Ddorda> מי שאין לו עסק לא יכול להדפיס מעטפות?
<serfus> עבור חשבונית מס, היא כתבה לי
<Ddorda> יו אולי תכתב אותי ואני אצעק עליה קצת?
<Ddorda> אז תגיד לה שהתשלום הוא דרך עמותה ולא דרך עסק
<connex> סליחה שאני מתפרץ אבל על מה אתם מדברים?
<serfus> connex, מעטפות לשליחת דיסקים
<connex> של אובונטו?
<serfus> כן
<connex> הממ
<serfus> מן הסתם :)
<connex> ואם תתייחס אליהם כאל גלויה?
<serfus> Ddorda, אין לי בעיה לכתב אותך
<serfus> connex, אף פעם לא אמרתי להם מה המטרה, לא שאלו
<Ddorda> serfus: נראה לי כבר באמת עדיף, להדפיס מעטפות בלי בולים
<Ddorda> ואת הבולים לקנות בנפרד
<connex> או
<serfus> Ddorda, אני גם חושב
<connex> פשוט להדביק בולים על הקרטון של הדיסקים ושלוח
<serfus> בנוסף היא אמרה לי משהו ממש מוזר
<serfus> שהלוגו לא נראה טוב בגלל שהוא סרוק
<serfus> אבל הוא לא סרוק....
<connex> אתם מכינים דיסקים משלכם?
<serfus> connex, לא, קנוניקל שולחים
<serfus> ואנחנו מעבירים את זה הלאה ברחבי הארץ
<connex> ואז אתם רוצים לעשות הפצה שניה בתוך ישראל לאנשים...
<serfus> בדיוק
<connex> אני לא מבין למה אתה רוצים מעטפות מיוחדות.
<connex> אתם*
<serfus> רצינו מעטפות מודפסות
<connex> הכי טוב שפשוט תכינו מדבקות לבנות עם כמה שורות
<connex> תדביקו אותן תרשמו מען ובפינה תדביקו בול
<serfus> אפשר לעשות משהו כזה
<connex> וגם חסכת נייר וגם כסף
<serfus> בעיקרון, הפתרון של הדואר היה הכי נוח לנו, והכי יצוגי/יפה
<connex> קשה לי להבין מה לא יצוגי פה.
<connex> יש לך דרך נוספת גם זולה
<connex> לניילן את הדיסקים.
<connex> לא עם ניילון של מטבח
<serfus> הדיסקים כבר באריזה
<connex> נכון
<serfus> לא צריך לניילן
<connex> אריזת קרטון כזאת כן?
<serfus> כן
<connex> אוקיי
<connex> אז אתה יכול לעטוף את זה בניילון ואז על זה להדביק את הנייר שאמרתי עם הבול
<connex> ואז זה לא פוגם בקרטון
<Ddorda> connex: אתה יכול לבדוק מחירים לדבר כזה?
<Ddorda> כמה זה יוצא בתכל'ס?
<connex> זה הגיוני לעשות את זהידנית?
<connex> כמה דיסקים יש לכם?
<serfus> מאות
<connex> את המען אתם כותבים ידנית במילא נכון?
<serfus> זה אפשרי
<serfus> שוב פעם, פחות נוח אבל בהחלט אפשרי
<connex> זה הכל עניין של עלות מול תועלת
<connex> את המדבקות אתם יכולים להדפיס כמובן
<connex> בלי הניילון המחיר יוצא אפסי
<Ddorda> connex: עלות מול תועלת = הכי זול ושיהיה עם הסמל של אובונטו ישראל והכתובת שלנו
<connex> אחלה
<connex> אז עשה מדבקה עם הסמל והכתובת שתכיל את הנמען וריבוע לבול
<Ddorda> connex: אם תוכל לשלוח לברר מחירים זה יהיה מצוין
<Ddorda> connex: אז צריך להדפיס את זה בבית דפוס
<Ddorda> connex: כי אחרת אף אחד לא יחזיר לי על הימבה דיו שאני אוציא
<connex> וכשאתה שם את המדבקה שים לב שאתה מדביק את החלק שנפתח כמו ספר שלא ייפתח ככה סתם
<connex> אוקיי, אתה יכול לבקש מבית דפוס מדבקות, זה דיי זול
<connex> נראה לי זה בסביבות ה100שקל ל1000
<connex> אני יעשה בדיקה חכה שנייה
<connex> http://hatavas.allbiz.co.il/Page28167.asp
<connex> דור תתקשר
<Ddorda> connex: כלומר 10 אג' ליחידה?
<serfus> לא עדיף כבר להדפיס מעטפות?
<connex> שים לב שהדיסק לא נכנס במעטפה
<Ddorda> connex: נכנס...
<serfus> יש מעטפות בגודל המתאים
<connex> דור תתקשר אני לא מכיר מחירים, זרקתי מחיר של כרטיסי ביקור.
<Ddorda> ואני בטוח שאם נלך לבית דפוס נוכל להדפיס מעטפות בגודל של דיסק
<connex> יכול להיות שזה היה ל1000 אני לצערי לא זוכר
<connex> אל תיהיה בטוח
<Ddorda> connex: בטוח לגמרי :)
<serfus> אני הסתכלתי פעם, זה אפשרי
<serfus> יש כמה בתי דפוס
<Ddorda> את הדיסקים שמזמינים מקנוניקל מקבלים בעטיפות מיוחגות לדיסקים
<serfus> מחר אני אתקשר לברר מחירים
<Ddorda> serfus: וכמה עולה התענוג?
<Ddorda> serfus: סבבה
<serfus> אני לא זוכר, אבל אני כן זוכר שזה יצא יותר זול מהדואר
<connex> http://hatavas.allbiz.co.il/Data/209448_%D7%99%D7%99%D7%A6%D7%95%D7%A8_%D7%9E%D7%93%D7%91%D7%A7%D7%95%D7%AA_%D7%91%D7%92%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%9C%D7%99%D7%9D.JPG
<Ddorda> serfus: ותשלח מייל לזאת של הדואר שצבי מהסמל מתבייש שהם משתמשים בו
<connex> זה נראה דומה למה שאני מציע
<connex> רק שייראה יותר יצוגי
<connex> ויותר גבוהה
<serfus> Ddorda, אעשה זאת ;-)
<connex> אם העניין של המדבקות יוצא משתלם אני רוצה דיסק.
<Ddorda> יום יבוא ונוציא בולים של אובונטו ישראל
<Ddorda> :P
<connex> :)
<connex> http://www.google.com/images?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+stamp&oe=utf-8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1400&bih=863
<connex> הקדימו אותך
<Ddorda> connex: א' שום דבר שם לא אמתי
<Ddorda> ב', גם אם כן היה, זה לא אובונטו ישראל, זה סתם אובונטו
<serfus> Ddorda, יש שרות כזה
<Ddorda> serfus: אני יודע
<Ddorda> אבל זה מאוד יקר
<Ddorda> הוצאתי כבר בולים כאלה פעם
<serfus> אה
<Ddorda> כאילו, לא של אובונטו, אבל הבנת
<connex> לאיזה צורך לעזאזל הוצאת בולים משלך?
<Ddorda> זה בכלל התחיל מיום הבול של לפני חמש שנים (או שש אפילו?)
<wallacer> connex - תעשה לי אוטובוס
<Ddorda> שאז עשו "הבול שלי"
<Ddorda> ונהיה ביקוש לבולים אישיים
<connex> wallacer, מכיר desert bus?
<wallacer> לא, אבל גוגל מכיר
<connex> אם אתה גומר את המשחק
<connex> אני עושה לך אוטובוס
<connex> במשך יום שלם
<wallacer> זה משחק לדוס? XD
<connex> nes
<wallacer> אה
<wallacer> יש גרסה לדפדפן :P
<serfus> זה לא נורא
<serfus> http://www.israelpost.co.il/mystamp2.nsf/prices?OpenForm
<wallacer> מבססת ג'אווה :|
<Hoborg> חברת דואר ישראל - הבול שלי @ www.israelpost.co.il
<connex> פשוט הזוי
<trew100> avi1333: היי
<trew100> ראית?
<lightpriest> http://www.dorbanot.com/45740
<Hoborg> דורבנות  -    אינטרמת @ www.dorbanot.com
<lightpriest> hey hoborg
<lightpriest> ;p
<serfus> lightpriest, הוא סימן אותך כספאמר אפשרי :D
<lightpriest> באמת? :D
<serfus> אהא
<serfus> אני חושב בגלל הלינק שפירסמת
<lightpriest> יש מצב
<lightpriest> בסדר, שטויות
<lightpriest> הלו, הובורג
<lightpriest> אני לא ספאמר
<serfus> אני אמסור לו P:
<Ddorda> lightpriest: שמעת איזה אדירה סבתא שלי?
<Ddorda> היא קונה מחשב i7 ומתקינה עליו אובונטו
<Ddorda> היא ביקשה ממני
<lightpriest> אהה נכון אמרת לי :D
<lightpriest> למה שלא תקנה לך כינור? :P
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ההורים קנו לי
<Ddorda> אני חוזר לנגן
<lightpriest> אהה איזה יופי!
<Ddorda> תגידו, נגיד אני רוצה לגבות את תיקיית המשתמש שלי
<Ddorda> ואז אני מתקין מחדש
<Ddorda> אני צריך לעשות chown נכון?
<Ddorda> chown -R user /home/user ?
<lightpriest> אלא אם כן אתה היוזר היחידי
<lightpriest> ז"א, אם אתה היוזר היחידי אז זה בכל מקרה 1000:1000
<Ddorda> אוקיי
<Ddorda> תודה :)
<connex> UID של משתמשים מתחיל ב1000?
<connex> איפה ההרשאות של הקובץ נמצאות?
<connex> הן לא יושבות על הקובץ עצמו
<connex> תלוי באיך הוא יעשה את הגיבויי
<connex> אה
<connex> אבל הוא עדיין משאיר מחיצה במחשב...
<Ddorda> אגב, אם כבר
<Ddorda> איך מכווצים tar.gz בפקודה?
<Ddorda> ידעתי את זה פעם =\
<connex> man
<Elihai> מה קורה.ץ
<connex> -z
<Elihai> sur?
<Elihai> dor?
<Ddorda> Elihai: ?
<Elihai> מה קורה דור?
<Ddorda> אחלה
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<connex> tar  -czf bla.tar bla
<Ddorda> כן, מצאתי
<Ddorda> איזה לא מתאין לי לשאול שאלות נוביות כאלה
<Ddorda> הכל בגלל שאני ממש עייף
<connex> תגידו
<connex> מה אתם עושם עם הלאנצק פאד שלכן?
<Ddorda> connex: מתרגם, מחזיק קוד לפרוייקטים
<connex> יש באגים פתוחים?
<Ddorda> למה?
<Ddorda> לפרוייקטים שלי?
<Elihai> יש לי את בעיית ה-usb
<connex> בכלליות
<connex> איזו בעיה
<Ddorda> Elihai: תסתכל בלוגים
<Elihai> לא יודע
<Elihai> לא מבין בזה
<Elihai> מה הבעיה לעזור
<Ddorda> במה אתה לא מבין? בלוגים?
<Elihai> בישביל מה נועד הצאט הזה?
<Ddorda> Elihai: בשביל לעזור. אתה יודע בשביל מה נועדו הלוגים?
<Ddorda> כדי שאם עזרנו לך פעם, פעמיים, 7, תוכל להיזכר בתשובה שם
<Elihai> אף פעם לא עזרתם לבעיות הUSB
<Ddorda> Elihai: אה.. חשבתי שדיברת על הבעיה עם הכונן החיצוני...
<wallacer> תגידו
<wallacer> אין ללינוקס את הפונט העברי אריאל?
<Ddorda> Elihai: אוקיי, אז מה הבעיה?
<Ddorda> wallacer: בטח שיש
<Ddorda> wallacer: אתה מפחד משורת הפקודה?
<wallacer> לא
<Interruptus> corefonts
<Interruptus> MS corefonts
<Interruptus> ככה הפקג' הזה נקרא
<wallacer> sec
<Ddorda> wallacer: אם תתקין את החבילה ubuntu-restricted-extras זה יתקין לך בין היתר את הפונט הזה
<Ddorda> כמו גם תמיכה בכל מני mp3 ודברים כאלה
<wallacer> אני מדבר על הפונט העברי, כן?
<Ddorda> wallacer: כן
<wallacer> אוקיי אני אנסה קודם את ה
<wallacer> ms corefonts
<wallacer> מה שהצעת שוקל 200 מגה
<Elihai> טוב הוא לא מסוגל לזהות או לפתוח את הדיסק און קי
<Ddorda> wallacer: נכון, אבל זאת די חבילת חובה :)
<Ddorda> Elihai: אבל הוא כן מזהה אותו?
<wallacer> טוב שכנעת אותי, שמתי להורדה XD
<Ddorda> wallacer: יש בה תמיכה בכל מני קודקים, פונטים, פלאש, ג'אווה
<Elihai> הוא מראה שגיאה בפתיחתו..
<Elihai> אני לא מסוגל להסביר
<Ddorda> בקיצור, כל מה שאדם צריך
<serfus> Ddorda, http://wiki.hamakor.org.il/gezer/?q=rules
<Ddorda> Elihai: איזה שגיאות?
<Hoborg> כללי התרגום המלאים | מיזם גֶּזֶר @ wiki.hamakor.org.il
<serfus> Ddorda, יש שם איזו קופסה אדומה
<Ddorda> ?
<serfus> למעלה, נראה כמו באג כלשהו
<Elihai> לעלות שוב, אוקי אוכל לקבל תאתר.
<Ddorda> כן.. לא משהו שאני יכול לטפל בו
<connex> Elihai, תוכל לתת פלט של הפקודה
<connex> dmesg?
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://pastie.org ולא בערוץ!
<lightpriest> אני לא מבין למה NoMachine לא עובד לי
<lightpriest> רבאק :\
<lightpriest> wallacer: רוצה להמשיך?
<wallacer> בכיף
<connex> lightpriest, מה זה זורק לך?
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל קצת עזרה איך לתת לכם תפלט
<wallacer> אני בינתיים מוריד במקביל את ה
<wallacer> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lightpriest> connex: זה לא זורק כלום, זה מתחבר ונראה מחובר אבל שום חלון לא נפתח
<wallacer> סביר שאצטרך לעשות ריבוט אחרי
<lightpriest> סבבה
<Elihai> ?
<lightpriest> מה שמוזר זה, שבשרת הפקודה כן רצה
<connex> הרצת דרך טרמינל בכדי לראות איפה זה נתקע?
<lightpriest> לא, ננסה עכשיו
<connex> Elihai, פתח חלון טרמינל
<connex> יודע איך?
<Elihai> אוקי מה לרשום
<connex> dmesg | tail -n 50
<connex> אבל קודם נתק וחבר את הUSB
<connex> lightpriest, אתה מתחבל עם קליאנט של nomachine?
<lightpriest> יש קלייאנט נורמלי אחר?
<connex> אתה יכול לנסות גם את הקליאנט של qtnx
<lightpriest> הוא חרא :\
<lightpriest> אבל אני אנסה בכל זאת
<connex> הוא פחות טוב, אבל אני משתמש בזה
<lightpriest> מה שמוזר הוא שבצד השני אני רואה את עצמי מחובר
<Elihai> אפשר אתר שאפשר לעלות תשגיאה?
<connex> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://pastie.org ולא בערוץ!
<lightpriest> ואני רואה גם שהטרמינל שאמור לעלות אצלי רץ
<lightpriest> טוב נו
<connex> ממש מוזר
<lightpriest> ננסה qtns
<lightpriest> qtnx
<Elihai> אפשר אתר אחר לעלות, עם לוגו של אובנטו
<Elihai> פעם היה לי
<lightpriest> אולי זו בעיה בקומפיז
<Elihai> ונמחק
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל אותו
<connex> לא מכיר... אתרים אחרים
<Ddorda> Elihai: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580295/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> העלאתי
<Elihai> צפו בקישור להלן: http://paste.ubuntu.com/580295/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<connex> תגיד לי אם אני צודק
<Ddorda> סידרתי את הפקודה שתציג את הפייסטבין של אובונטו
<Ddorda> .paste
<Hoborg> הדבקות של טקסטים ארוכים יש לבצע באתרים כגון http://paste.ubuntu.com ולא בערוץ!
<connex> כשאתה מחבר את הUSB אתה אמור לקבל שני כוננים
<connex> אחד CDROM ואחד של המידע?
<Elihai> לא שאני מחבר הוא פשוט נותן לי שגיאה
<connex> אבל הכונן שלך מופיע
<connex> אתה יכול להיכנס אליו
<Elihai> לא
<Elihai> הוא נותן לי שגיאה בכניסה
<connex> זה מראה לי שכן בפלט שנתת לי
<connex> איזו שגיאה
<Elihai> שניה
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580296/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<connex> lightpriest, אתה רואה דרך PS את החלון שאמור להיפתח?
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> לא אצלי כמובן, בצד השני
<connex> מוזר
<connex> אלי
<connex> נסה את הפקודה הבאה:
<connex> sudo su -
<connex> ואז
<Elihai> מה אחרי ה-
<connex> כלום
<connex> חכה שנייה
<lightpriest> טוב הפעלתי את qtnx בטרמינל
<lightpriest> ונראה שהוא התחבר
<Elihai> נכנס לרוט שלו
<lightpriest> אבל הוא תקוע על 99% CPU ופשוט לא עושה כלום
<connex> mkdir /tmp/test; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/test
<Elihai> למי זה ?
<connex> סגור את החלון הקודם
<connex> ותריץ שוב אלי
<connex> זה היה לך
<connex> lightpriest, נסה לבטל את הקומפיז
<Elihai> אוקי כלום
<connex> מי טוחן את הCPU?
<connex> Elihai, ls -l /tmp/test
<lightpriest> qtnx
<connex> lightpriest, מה יש בפלט של QTNX?
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580300/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<connex> אחלה
<connex> זה הקבצים שלך נכון?
<lightpriest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580301/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> חח לא יודע
<lightpriest> אחד אחרי השני :)
<Elihai> יש לי כולה קובץ 1 בושלחן העבודה תיקיה
<connex> Elihai,  nautilus /tmp/test
<Elihai> כלום..
<lightpriest> טוב, זה לא קשור לקומפיז
<Elihai> אה
<Elihai> נפתח הדיסק שלי
<connex> lightpriest, כן לא נראה שזה קשור בכלל...
<Elihai> זה עובד הDVD
<lightpriest> אני כבר חושב לעבוד רגיל, עם ssh -X
<Elihai> אבל דיסק און קי לא
<lightpriest> :\
<connex> lightpriest, אולי יש בעיה עם המפתחות?
<lightpriest> לא, להתחבר הוא מצליח
<lightpriest> מפתחות של X?
<lightpriest> קוקיז? :D
<connex> כן
<lightpriest> המ
<connex> מחק את ה.XAuthority
<Elihai> מה אתה ממליץ לי לעשות?
<connex> Elihai, שנייה
<connex> אתה אומר שנפתח לך הDVD?
<Elihai> לא עצמו
<Elihai> לא הכונן
<Elihai> התיקיה של הקבצים
<connex> חח הדיוידי המודמה מהדיסק און קי?
<Elihai> לא
<Elihai> שניה נוציא תדיסק
<Elihai> לא רגע
<Elihai> אחי אין דיסק
<Elihai> איך זה נפתח
<lightpriest> וואלה, connex, עבד :P
<connex> נראה לי שמה שנפתח זה התיקיה שלך
<lightpriest> תודה על הטיפ :D
<Elihai> כן כנראה
<connex> lightpriest, בכיף
<Elihai> של הדיסק און קי
<connex> עשית איזה התקנה או שדרוג? lightpriest
<Elihai> אלב עכשיו בכלל הוא לא מזהה אותו
<connex> Elihai, זה לא מה שרצית?
<lightpriest> אני חושב שניסיתי את xorg-edgers פעם
<Elihai> כן יצאתי מהתיקיה
<Elihai> ובכלל לא מזהה אותו
<lightpriest> זה המחשב בעבודה
<connex> Elihai, מה זאת אומרת לא מזהה?
<Elihai> שניה מוציא ומכניס דקה
<Elihai> xux!
<Elihai> סוס!
<Elihai> עובד
<connex> Elihai, אחלה אחי :)
<Elihai> אז עכשיו, אם קורה לי בפעם הבאה את זה, מעושים?
<connex> lightpriest, לא יודע להגיד לך למה, אבל לפעמים נדפקות ההרשאות של הXHOST
<connex> אני חושב שהכלים של הNX אמורים לרוץ עם ssh -Y
<lightpriest> אוי, עכשיו זה שוב פעם לא עובד
<lightpriest> מה הולך פה?!
<connex> נסה לעשות SSH -x xlogo
<connex> בלי לשנות כלום
<connex> Elihai, נסה לעשות RESTART ולראות אם הבעיה חוזרת
<lightpriest> זה עובד
<connex> עדיף שתוציא את הDOK לפני הRTESTART
<connex> אה
<lightpriest> והוא גם רושם שהוא יצר .Xauthority
<Elihai> אוקי דקה,
<connex> lightpriest, ועכשיו הNX? פועל?
<lightpriest> רגע, אני מנסה שוב
<wallacer> Ddorda - http://i.imgur.com/xM635.png
<wallacer> יש לך מושג מה לעשות עם המסך הזה? o_O
<Ddorda> wallacer: נראה כאילו התמונה לא עלתה טוב או משהו
<wallacer> אני רואה אותה מצוין :O
<connex> היא נראית תקינה, אולי כדאי שתלחץ אוקיי?
<lightpriest> טוב אני מתחרפן פה
<wallacer> זה בתוך הטרמינל
<wallacer> ומן הסתם שניסיתי ._.
<connex> :)
<connex> lightpriest, מה קרה?
<wallacer> Ddorda - עדיין לא רואה?
<lightpriest> זה לא עובד שוב
<lightpriest> זה כאילו עבד לרגע, ועכשיו לא
<connex> הממ
<connex> נסה לעשות xhost +x
<connex> בתוך היוזר שאתה רוצה להתחבר אליו
<lightpriest> מה זה?
<wallacer> אפשר להתחרפן מאז ש Imageshack התמסחרו
<lightpriest> אהה
<wallacer> xhost = ?
<connex> או שזה היה בלי X
<connex> רגע
<lightpriest> אבל זה לא נראה לי קשור
<lightpriest> NX לא עובד ככה
<lightpriest> הוא מייצר פרוקסי מקומי ומעביר דרך הSSH את המידע
<lightpriest> ז"א, התוכנה רצה מקומית ומתחברת לX מקומי
<lightpriest> לא באמת כלי
<connex> נכון
<connex> אבל היא לא מצליחה להתחבר לX לדעתי
<Ddorda> wallacer: לא עובד
<lightpriest> אהה, אולי זו גרסה לא טובה אל neatx
<wallacer> Ddorda - http://img405.imageshack.us/i/xm635.png/
<Hoborg> ImageShack&#174; - Online Photo and Video Hosting @ img405.imageshack.us
<connex> xhost +
<connex> תראה אם זה עוזר.
<wallacer> אתה מדבר אלי?
<connex> לא
<wallacer> XD
<connex> אבל אתה יכול לרשום את זה אם בא לך
<connex> :)
<lightpriest> רגע אני מנסה גרסה אחרת של neatx
<lightpriest> מPPA אחר
<connex> בהצלחה
<lightpriest> איזה דבילי הכלי של nomachine
<lightpriest> חייב להקליד סיסמה..
<lightpriest> איזו דרך מייקרוסופטית
<connex> יש לך PUBLIC KEY?
<lightpriest> כן
<connex> הממ
<lightpriest> טוב, גם זה לא עובד
<lightpriest> אבל מה שמוזר זה שזה עבד לפני כמה דקות
<connex> זה עושה אינטגרציה מול PAM
<lightpriest> מה עושה?
<connex> אז למה הוא לא משתמש ב PK
<lightpriest> לא, זו מגבלה בGUI שלהם
<connex> ניסית את מה שאמרתי?
<lightpriest> הוא לא מאפשר לך ללחוץ על connect
<lightpriest> :)
<Ddorda> wallacer: כן, מה הבעיה?
<connex> חחח גם לא QTNX
<connex> הוא מאפשר ונתקע
<lightpriest> אהה באמת?
<lightpriest> אז אולי בגלל זה הוא נתקע לי
<wallacer> Ddorda - אין אפשרות לשחרר אותו מהמסך הזה
<wallacer> ניסיתי עכשיו לצאת, לעשות ריבוט ולהפעיל מחדש
<connex> אוקיי רק עכשיו הוא אמר לי שהססמא שגויה
<lightpriest> יש איזו תיקייה של nx ב /var/lib או משהו כזה, לא?
<connex> שרת או לקוח?
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> שרת
<lightpriest> אהה אוקיי
<lightpriest> יש לו .Xauthority משלו
<connex> נכון
<lightpriest> רגע, אולי אני לא רץ על הX הנכון?
<lightpriest> איך אני בודק על איזה X אני?
<connex> echo $DISPLAY
<lightpriest> בעע
<connex> אתה יודע שכששרת NX עולה הוא שרת X בפני עצמו.
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> אבל הוא עושה רידיירקט לX שלי
<Elihai> ?
<connex> למה שלא יעשה את זה?
<connex> ואיך אתה בודק את זה?
<lightpriest> יש לוג
<connex> Elihai, חזרת אז כנראה לא פעל לך אה?
<Ddorda> wallacer: ...?
<connex> vnn
<connex> הממ
<Elihai> כן
<connex> אני יכול להציע לך לעשות STRACE lightpriest
<connex> אתה בטוח שלא עולה לך ה DOK? Elihai
<Elihai> מזה
<connex> אתה בטוח שלא פועל לך?
<connex> הדיסק און קי
<wallacer> Ddorda - אני תקוע על המסך של התקנת הפונטים של מייקרוסופט ללא אפשרות לעשות אוקיי
<Elihai> מאה אחוז
<wallacer> זו החבילה האחרונה שנשארה לי
<connex> nautilus computer:///
<connex> נסה את הפקודה הזו
<Elihai> נפתח "מחשב דפדפן הקבצים.
<connex> אין שם את ההתקן שלך?
<Ddorda> wallacer: ניסית ללחוץ עלך tab?
<Elihai> יש תהתקן
<Elihai> אבל לא נפתח
<connex> תזכיר לי את השגיאה
<Elihai> שניה
<connex> wallacer, תבטל את ההתקנה
<connex> ותפעיל מחדש את הקונפיגורציה
<connex> איך קוראים לחבילה שהורדת.
<connex> ?
<wallacer> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wallacer> אני עכשיו עושה את זה בפעם השלישית
<connex> dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580314/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Elihai> יש גם את
<Elihai> נשלח בפרטי.
<wallacer> Ddorda - LOL
<wallacer> אכן, טאב
<wallacer> מרוב הלינוקס איבדתי את היכולות הווינדוסיות שלי
<connex> Elihai, אני חושב שהבנתי מה הבעיה.
<connex> מתי פעם אחרונה עשית עדכון למערכת?
<connex> לפי דעתי יש לו בעיה בMOUNT HELPER של GNOME
<kosherpup> אהלן
<Elihai> אממ כן
<Elihai> המערכת שלך עודכנה לפני 21 שעות
<Elihai> ככה כתוב
<connex> תביא לי שוב הדפס של הפקודות הבאות
<connex> dmesg | tail -n 20
<connex> df -h
<Elihai> שניה
<connex> sudo fdisk -l
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580316/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Ddorda> wallacer: רואים שאתה לא מעידן הדוס
<Ddorda> :)
<wallacer> האמת שאני כן, אבל בוא לא ניכנס לזה :P
<Elihai> מעושים
<connex> חכה אני חושב
<Elihai> סבבה תודה
<connex> שמע
<connex> יש 2 פתרונות
<connex> אחד
<kosherpup> מה הבעיה?
<wallacer> Ddorda - רגע, מה אני עד כדי כך נשמע צעיר? :P
<connex> אתה עושה לחצן ימני ואז UNMOUNT
<Ddorda> wallacer: לא, אבל לעשות טאב זה נראה לי היגיון בריא של כל משתמש דוס
<connex> ואז תנסה להיכנס אליו שוב
<connex> תגיד לי מה קורה
<wallacer> יש מצב ._.
<Elihai> לא נכנס
<connex> מה זה רושם
<Elihai> לא ניתן לפתוח קובץ הניתן לחיבור
<connex> או פיתרון אחר
<kosherpup> מה זה בעיות בsamba?
<wallacer> Ddorda - אוקידוקי יש פונטים
<wallacer> קצת עקומים יחסית לווינדוס, אבל אפשר לחיות עם זה
<wallacer> XD
<Elihai> מה שעשינו מקודם.. זה פתח אותו..
<connex> mkdir /tmp/aaa; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /tmp/aaa; nautilus /tmp/aaa;
<connex> כנראה זה
<connex> kosherpup, משום מה יש לו בעיות הזויות MOUNT
<connex> של דיסק און קי
<Elihai> עכשיו נפתח
<Elihai> כל פעם שיש בעיה לרשום תפקודה הזאת?
<connex> בבעיה הספציפית הזאת כן
<connex> אה
<connex> חכה שניה
<Elihai> אוקי..
<connex> תגיד לי מה מופיע לך מהפקודה הזאת:
<connex> cat /etc/fstab
<Elihai> שניה
<kosherpup> בחיים לא היה לי בעיות עם התקני אחסון בלינוקס רק בווינדוס
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580324/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<kosherpup> בלינוקס הבעיות בדרך כלל בגריפקה
<connex> טוב
<connex> נראה לי מצאתי את הבעיה
<kosherpup> בווינדוס הבעיות בהתקני איחסון
<connex> יש לך במקרה SSH במחשב?
<Elihai> חח לא כפרעלייך
<connex> או שלחילופין אתה יודע לערוך קבצי טקסט
<connex> אה, יש לי פיתרון
<connex> תעשה
<lightpriest> טוב
<connex> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<lightpriest> עכשיו זה עובד, אבל לא בדיוק
<lightpriest> זה נפתח כשזה על מסך מלא
<lightpriest> אבל לא כשזה כ floating window
<lightpriest> למרות שאני ממש טמבל
<Elihai> נפתח מסמך
<connex> ואז תמחק את השורה שרשום בה /dev/sdb1 בהתחלה
<Elihai> תגיד מה לערוך אחי
<lightpriest> מה שאני צריך לעבוד עליו נמצא ב git גם ככה, אני יכול לעשות clone מהמחשב שלי בעבודה ולדחוף בחזרה את השינויים כשאני מסיים
<Elihai> # /dev/sda1
<connex> lightpriest, חחחחחחחחח
<Elihai> השטרה ה5
<connex> Elihai, כן
<Elihai> מה לעשות איתה
<connex> kt
<connex> לא
<connex> השורה ה 9
<Elihai> אוקי שניה
<connex> או שתמחק או שתוסיף # בהתחלה
<Elihai> UUID=98cf2770-4ab8-4841-89d2-cb8b1ed0a5ee none            swap
<Elihai> זה?
<connex> לא
<connex> אחד אחרי
<connex> /dev/sdb1
<lightpriest> connex: יצא לך לעבוד עם git? :)
<Elihai> /dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<connex> לא ממש.
<connex> Elihai, כן, תעשה # בהתחלה של השורה ותראה לי את השינויי
<Elihai> #/dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0?
<Elihai> ככה
<Elihai> ?
<connex> כן, אתה בטוח שלא שינית שום דבר אחר בקובץ הזה?
<Elihai> לא אחי אל תדאג
<connex> יאלה שמור עשה ריסטרט, תבדוק תיכנס לפה ותגיד לי תודה :)
<connex> יפעל לך ישר בחיבור
<kosherpup> מי מבין פה בDHCP?
<connex> מה הבעיה?
<kosherpup> אם אני עושה Start IP Address
<kosherpup> 10.0.0.1
<kosherpup> ו  End IP Address
<Elihai> סליחה התנתק..
<kosherpup> 10.0.0.4
<Elihai> אממ איפה ההינו
<kosherpup> זה אומר שאני יכול לחבר רק שלוש מחשבים?
<kosherpup> סליחה 4?
<connex> Elihai, תיקנת את הקובץ? עשה רסטרט ויפעל רגיל בלי הטריק הקודם שלי
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> לא אחי
<Elihai> היה הפסקת חשמל
<connex> kosherpup, כן
<Elihai> הכל מת
<Elihai> אפשר עוד הפעם
<connex> כן
<connex> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kosherpup> תודה
<connex> השורה ה 9, שמכילה בהתחלה את: /dev/sdb 1
<connex> שים על זה #
<Elihai> שניה
<connex> kosherpup, המחשב שהוא מריץ את השרת DHCP
<Elihai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/580329/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Pastebin @ paste.ubuntu.com
<connex> כדאי בדרך כלל לפי מה שאני מכיר שלא יהיה בתוך ה POOL שהגדרת, כלומר לא בטווח
<kosherpup> מדובר בראוטר-מודם
<connex> Elihai, אחלה
<Elihai> לעשות אישור?
<Elihai> כאילו שמור
<Elihai> ?
<Elihai> טוב שמרתי :}
<Elihai> לעשות אתחול למחשב?
<connex> כן
<kosherpup> מה זה POOL?
<connex> סתם מילה שמגדירה טווח כתובות
<kosherpup> ולמה לא כדאי להשתמש בכתובות האלה?
<Elihai> עובד..
<connex> :)
<connex> kosherpup, אין בעיה שתשתמש
<kosherpup> אה סבבה
<connex> הבעיה היא שיוצא לך 3 כתובות פנויות
<connex> כי כנראה אחת מהם היא של השרת
<connex> כלומר של המודם ראוטר
<connex> או שהוא על הכתובת 138 בסוף
<kosherpup> כן
<connex> אז בסדר
<connex> Elihai, שמחתי לעזור
<kosherpup> תמיד אני יכול להוסיף כתובות
<connex> כן
<kosherpup> רק לצורכי בקרה
<connex> למה את מגביל את זה לטווח כזה צר?
<kosherpup> לעשות מוניטורינג שוטף
<connex> אתה יכול לפרט?
<kosherpup> לראות שלא חודרים לי בלי ידיעתי לרשת
<kosherpup> שכנים וכאלה
<connex> לא יותר פשוט לשים ססמא על הנתב?
<kosherpup> שמתי
<connex> מאיזה סוג?
<connex> WEP?
<kosherpup> כן
<connex> זה ממש לא טוב
<connex> שנה ל WPA2
<kosherpup> אני יודע
<connex> יש לך ציוד שלא פועל עפ WPA2?
<kosherpup> אני הצפנתי
<kosherpup> אני חושב שיש לי ציוד ישן
<kosherpup> וגם אין לי מידע רגיש
<connex> זה לא קשור לרגיש
<kosherpup> כלומר
<connex> אנשים ייכנסו אליך בקלות מדהימה
<connex> אני יכול להיכנס לך לרשת בפחות מ2 דקות אם יש לך WEP
<kosherpup> גם עאם הוא מוצפן?
<connex> WEP? ברור
<kosherpup> כאילו גם אם לא היה סיסמה זה עדין מוצפן לא?<
<connex> לא יודע בWEP
<connex> מה שאני כן יודע שאתה רוצה להחליף להצפנה אחרת
<kosherpup> הצפנה לא קשור לWEP:
<kosherpup> הצפנה כלומר מוחבא
<connex> tv
<connex> אה
<connex> אם מישהו ירצה להיכנס זה לא יעזור לך
<kosherpup> אני אחליף לWPA2
<kosherpup> נראה מה יהיה
<connex> בהצלחה
<kosherpup> יש מלא סוגי WPA
<kosherpup> מה ההבדלים בינייהם?
<Elihai> יש תוכנה לצילום וידאו מסך למדריכים וכו'..
<connex> איזה יש לך בנתב
<kosherpup> שניה אני אכתוב
<kosherpup> WPA-PSK
<kosherpup> ואז אפשר לבחור
<kosherpup> AES
<kosherpup> או TPK
<kosherpup> סליחה
<connex> אני זוכר שצריך AES
<kosherpup> TKIP
<connex> אבל אני אוודא
<kosherpup> מה ההבדל בין WPA ל WPA-PSK?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: שמע איזה מגניב
<Ddorda> התארגנו כמה חבר'ה
<Ddorda> ואנחנו עושים שבוע גמדים
<Ddorda> ביננו
<Ddorda> ואני מה זה מפציץ :)
<lightpriest> מה זה שבוע גמדים? :)
<lightpriest> של מתנות?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אתה לא מכיר..?
<Ddorda> כן
<lightpriest> אהה מגניב
<lightpriest> מה הבאת? :P
<connex> שמע
<connex> לך על AES
<kosherpup> אוקי
<connex> אם משהו לא פועל לך אז לך על TKIP
<connex> זה אמור לתפוס
<kosherpup> סבבה
<kosherpup> אני אנסה
<Ddorda> lightpriest: ביום הראשון הבאתי כוס זכוכית שבתוכה דף מודפס משני צדדים
<Ddorda> מצד אחד רואים גמדים ומצד שני ברכה
<Ddorda> ובפנים מלא ממתקים ומלמעלה פרח
<Ddorda> אז לא רואים מה יש בפנים
<Ddorda> מבחוץ כלומר
<connex> אני שונא את המשחק הזה
<Ddorda> connex: משחק אדיר
<connex> כל פעם בעבודה מכריחים אותו לקנות מתנות לאנשים ולקבל ממתקים
<connex> אני לא אוכל ממתקים
<connex> מה אני אמור לעשות עם זה? למחזר אותם לענק שלי?
<Ddorda> lightpriest: אתמול הבאתי קופסת גפרורים עטופה עם דף מקופל בפנים, שבכל קיפול מופיעה עובדה על השם של הגמד
<Ddorda> connex: אני לא קניתי כלום
<Ddorda> lightpriest: למחר אני מביא שוקו שאני אכין בחדר מורים ואירגנתי כמה חברים שישירו שיר בוקר טוב :)
<connex> חחח איזה בחור רציני אתה דור
<Ddorda> ומחרתיים היום האחרון, הכנתי סיכה עם השם שלה מחוט ברזל, תקעתי את הסיכה בנייר כסף עבה וחרטתי ברכה מהצד השני
<Ddorda> connex: אתה רואה, לא חייבים להשקיע כסף במשחק
<Ddorda> להפך, פחות כיף אם מוציאים עליו מלא כסף
<Ddorda> טוב, אני זז לישון
<kosherpup> טוב בנתיים זה נראה בסדר
<kosherpup> לילה טוב
<connex> לילה טוב
<Ddorda> לילה טוב חבר'ה
<Ddorda> :)
<kosherpup> חחח טוב הרשת שלי ממוגנת מכל החורים
<lightpriest> לילה טוב
<lightpriest> Ddorda: אבל למי אתם עושים את זה?
<connex> כל הכבוד
<lightpriest> אין על git
<Nighty`lap> דור סאפ ?
<Elihai> ?
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-15
<someone235> מישהו מכיר אתר כזה שהוא כמו פייסטבין
<someone235> אבל שאפשר לשנות טקסט בזמן אמת ושכל מי שצופה בדף יכול לראות?
<default_nic> IRC ?
<someone235> מצאתי, קוראים לזה titanpad
<serfus> מישהו פה יודע css?
<Guest49262> עיצוב אתרים serfus ?
<serfus> Nighthawk``, כן
<serfus> אני מחפש מישהו שיודע להתעסק עם זה ועם כמה באגים של RTL
<serfus> נראה שאף אחד לא רוצה לעסוק בזה
<Nighthawk``> איך הגדרת את ה doctype
<Nighthawk``> ואתה התגית html ?
<Nighthawk``> *ואת
<serfus> זה לא שלי
<serfus> מדובר על LD
<serfus> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Hoborg> Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory @ loco.ubuntu.com
<serfus> בדיוק דיברתי עם המפתחים ואין להם מישהו שיכול להתעסק עם זה
<Nighthawk``> שלנו בישראל ?
<Nighthawk``> דבר איתי באיזה אתר אני אבדוק איפה אפשר לתקן
<serfus> הבעיה היא בעברית
<serfus> אם תכנס לאתר ותעביר לעברית ישר תראה את הבעיה
<Nighthawk``> אה יא סטלנית
<Nighthawk``> אה יא סטלנים
<Nighthawk``> ברור
<serfus> ?
<Nighthawk``> אתה יכול לערוך ?
<serfus> https://code.launchpad.net/loco-directory
<serfus> הקוד זמין כאן
<Hoborg> Code : loco-directory @ code.launchpad.net
<serfus> Nighthawk``, זה קוד פתוח
<serfus> :-)
<Nighthawk``> אפשר לערוך אותו ?
<Nighthawk``> או שהגזמתי?
<serfus> Nighthawk``, אתה יותר ממוזמן
<serfus> אתה רוצה שאני אשאל איך בדיוק?
<Nighthawk``> תשאל אני תוך כדי בודק
<serfus> מעולה!
<serfus> תודה רבה לך :)
<ben01> מישהו כאן?
<ben01> אפחד לא כותב פה..
<ben01> מה זה המקום המשעמם הזה
<ben01> אני הולך
<Elihai> מה קורה אנשים?
<asw3> and suspend the monitor
<asw3>  suspend =?
<asw3> ויש
<asw3> Standby
<asw3> מה ההבדל?
<Nighthawk``> http://www.google.com/webhp?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1#hl=en&site=webhp&sa=X&ei=XvR_TYrhBoyzhAfYnIm2Bw&ved=0CBMQvwUoAQ&q=difference+between+standby+and+suspend&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f65aa1d3f8dcd1fc
<Hoborg> Google @ www.google.com
<Nighthawk``> זה ההבדלים
<asw3> לא ממש הבנתי..
<asw3> DPMS (Energy Star):
<asw3>   Standby: 1500    Suspend: 3000    Off: 0
<asw3> Standby ברור לי מה עושה
<Nighthawk``> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/hardware/C/pm-suspending.html
<Hoborg> <title xmlns="">Suspending and hibernating your computer @ help.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-16
<Ddorda> היי חבר'ה
<avi1333_> יש למישהו המלצה על תוכנה טובה לסיכנרון?
<avi1333_> *סנכרון
<serfus> avi1333_, סנכרון של מה?
<avi1333_> תיקיות- בעיקר מוזיקה
<serfus> עם מה?
<avi1333_> בנוסף אני צריך את זה גם לסנכרון עם כונן ה2.5" בשביל גיבוי לתוכנות
<serfus> 2 מחשבים?
<avi1333_> גם ל2 מחשבים וגם לכונן
<avi1333_> מחשב לינוקס עם מחשב ווינדוס
<avi1333_> יש את דרופבוקס אבל היא עובדת על שיטה של ענן ,אין לי עצבים לחכות שהכתנים שלי יעלו לשרתים שלהם...:S
<serfus> avi1333_, תנסה את Grsync
<serfus> או את Unison
<serfus> שלפי מה שקראתי אמור לעבוד טוב מול ווינדוס
<avi1333_> סבבבה אחיי תודה רבה אני אנסה:)
<serfus> בכיף :-)
<Rodensky> http://budget.msh.gov.il/#00,2010,0,1,1,1,0,0,0,0,0,0
<Hoborg> התקציב הפתוח @ budget.msh.gov.il
<trew100> לב לב
<trew100> לב לו
<trew100> שלום מה נשמע?
<trew100> מישהו בבית?
<lightpriest> Rodensky: יש לך כבר את האלבום של יאנגר?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> כבר כמה שבועות לא הורדתי כלום
<lightpriest> הוא הודלף לרשת
<lightpriest> טוב זזתי לישון
<lightpriest> לילה טוב
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-17
<Ddorda> היי
<Ddorda> wallace: תגיד, איך אתה מסתדר?
<i-pink> היי
<wallace> ••Ddorda•• מה זא איך? כמו כולם רק עם מסך חיצוני :)
<Ddorda> wallace: זה מה שהתכוונתי.. אם הצלחת לסדר א תזה
<wallace> למרות שזה אמור להיות מחשב נייד אז עכשיו הוא לא ככ נייק
<wallace> נופ
<wallace> פריסט עדיין לא התפנה
<Ddorda> wallace: צריך לסדר את זה בקובץ xorg
<wallace> הו יש לך קצנ חוט?
<wallace> קצה
<Ddorda> wallace: הממ.. בעיקרון הקובץ הזה אמור להיות מאוד פשוט לעריכה
<Ddorda> בזמנו כשהיו לי בעיות זה היה מאוד פשוט לסדר
<Ddorda> אבל זה היה ממש מזמן, אז אני כבר לא זוכר
<Ddorda> wallace: אני אגיד לך מה
<Ddorda> תגבה את הקובץ
<Ddorda> ותשחק אתו
<Ddorda> יהיו בעיות, מקסימום תחזיר למקורי
<H3r0> דור ! (:
<Ddorda> :)
<Ddorda> H3r0: ?
<H3r0> מה קורה גיבור?
<H3r0> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDMbrsVxUug&feature=related
<Ddorda> H3r0: הכל פיצוץ גיבור2
<Ddorda> ואתה?
<hummus> Ddorda: תענה לפרטי
<H3r0> Ddorda - מעולה מעולה ב"ה
<H3r0> מתי יוצא כבר FF 4 /=
<Ddorda> H3r0: חחחח
<Ddorda> יצא, יצא, יום אח
<Ddorda> אחד
<H3r0> כן יצא כבר RC!
<Ddorda> מה שמצחקי זה שמוזילה בטוחים שהם ישחררו השנה גם את פיירפוקס 5 ו־6
<H3r0> RC1 *
<H3r0> ישחררו
<H3r0> אל תדאג
<Ddorda> H3r0: ישחררו את 5 ו־6 השנה?
<Ddorda> לוקח להם שנה משהו שהיה אמור לקחת חצי שנה
<Ddorda> איך הם ישחררו השנה עוד שתי גרסאות?
<H3r0> אל תדאג
<H3r0> אם יש רצון אפשרי הכל
<H3r0> השאלה באיזה רמה זה יהיה
<Ddorda> H3r0: היה הרבה רצון ועדיין זה עוד לא שוחרר
<Ddorda> וזה באיחור של איזה חודשיים כבר
<H3r0> לא ממש
<H3r0> אל תדאג
<H3r0> אם יש משהו שאני רוצה להשקיע בו
<H3r0> זה WINE או FF
<Ddorda> H3r0: אז תתחיל
<Ddorda> יש לא מעט דברים שאפשר להשקיע בהם שם
<Ddorda> אפילו בדבריםן שקשורים אליך ישריות
<Ddorda> ישירות*
<Ddorda> למשל תמיכה טובה יותר בעברית
<H3r0> אני רוצה רק בתיכנות
<Ddorda> או בפיירפוקס תמיכה טובה יותר בלינוקס
<Interruptus> אני רוצה עבודה טובה עם פלאש
<Ddorda> אני רוצה שפלאש תמות
<H3r0> אני רוצה חברה
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אני חייב את העזרה שלך!
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest_> bamba: ?
<bamba> lightpriest_: מה קורה?
<lightpriest_> הכל סבבה, לחוץ בעבודה :\
<bamba> lightpriest_: הו, נפל
<bamba> א
<bamba> lightpriest_: בהצלחה
<lightpriest_> טנקס
<sijp> Ddorda , soomsoom - מה זה התחפשתם?
<sijp> :)
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> כן
<soomsoom> :D
<sijp> גדול
<soomsoom> אני התחפשתי לחלבה
<soomsoom> ודור התחפש לבמבה
<soomsoom> אח"כ עשינו
<soomsoom> אייייחווווווווודדדדדדדדדדדדדדדדדד
<soomsoom> (כמו בדרגון בול)
<soomsoom> ויצאו במבמה עם חלווה
<soomsoom> ויצאנו
<Ddorda> התאחדוו וו!
<sijp> איחס במבה חלווה זה דוחה
<sijp> אבל אם חלווה עשויה מסומסום זה אומר שבמבה עשויה מדור?
<soomsoom> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> soomsoom: איכס.
<Ddorda> sijp: בלתי נסלח מה שאמרת עכשיו
<sijp> אתה תסלח לי
<sijp> וחוץ מזה רק שאלתי שאלה... זה סומסום שאישר את זה
<sijp> :D
<sijp> (וואי ממתי אני כזה סכסכן?)
<soomsoom> sijp: לכל שואה יש מוצאי שואה
<sijp> ?
<Ddorda> soomsoom: אחד החפורים אם לא ה
<soomsoom> :S
<Nighthawk``> דור יש לי שאלה אתה פנוי ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: נופ
<Nighthawk``> :(
<Nighthawk``> שתתפנה תגיד לי בבקשה
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: אני לא אתפנה היום, מצטער
<Ddorda> אני מסיים משהו וזז
<Ddorda> שלח לי מייל
<Nighthawk``> ok
<Nighthawk``> יש לך סקייפ דור ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן, אבל אני לא יכול עכשיו
<Ddorda> זזתי
<Ddorda> בבי
<Nighthawk``> ביי אבויה
<sijp> הבנאדם שיושב לידי לא מפסיק לדבר עם עצמו
<sijp> אני מפחד
<avi1333_> :S מיאלתי פה את כל הכונן
<avi1333_> טוב נתחיל להעיף זבל...
<H3r0> אני צריך להעיף את הזבל שלי במחשב ולפרמט אותו :S
<avi1333_> :S
<avi1333_> העפתי פה מלא דברים אבל עדיין צריך לפנות עוד...נראה לי אני עושה יותר מידיי גיבויים לדברים...
<avi1333_> אני כרגע מגבה את החומר החשוב שלי בשלושה כוננים שונים...
<wallace> .:17:43:12:. <sijp> הבנאדם שיושב לידי לא מפסיק לדבר עם עצמו
<wallace> .:17:43:13:. <sijp> אני מפחד
<wallace> זה עדיף על אנשים שלא מפסיקים לדבר על עצמם
<sijp> הוא מדבר עם עצמו על עצמו
<sijp> ברבים
<wallace> הו
<wallace> זה הכי גרוע
<H3r0> אוף נמאס לי עם זה
<H3r0> אני כמו תמיד חייב לבחור
<H3r0> למה אני צריך את זה /=
<sijp> wallace למזלי הוא כבר הלך
<soomsoom> sijp: :D
<sijp> אני שונא אותו... ואני לא בנאדם ששונא אנשים בדרך כלל
<serfus> Nighthawk``, היי, מה הולך?
<wallace> Ddorda - LOL
<wallace> נכנסתי ב
<wallace> recovery mode
<wallace> והבאג נעלם
<wallace> איך לא חשבתי על זה לפני
<wallace> עכשיו אני מקווה שהבאג לא יחזור בגרסה הרגילה
<Nighthawk``> הכל טוב ואתה סרפוס ?
<serfus> Nighthawk``, אחלה :)
<serfus> Nighthawk``, יצא לך להסתכל על הבעיה הזאת?
<wallace> זהו זה
<wallace> ניצחתי את האובונטו :D
<serfus> wallace, לא מנצחים את אובונטו... משפרים אותה?
<serfus> :P
<serfus> התפלק לי הסימן שאלה... זאת לא שאלה כמובן :-)
<wallace> אז ככה זה עובד...
<wallace> בוא נראה אם אני יכול...
<wallace> לשפר אותה עוד יותר
<serfus> wallace, מה היתה הבעיה שלך?
<wallace> sec
<wallace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378171
<wallace> לא אני רשמתי
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] U60 Screen / desktop problems - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallace> אבל מסביר את הבעיה
<wallace> אני עוד מעט אענה לו
<wallace> למרות שזה נושא מלפני יותר משנה
<wallace> שיהיה תיעוד לפיתרון XD
<serfus> איך סידרת את זה?
<serfus> אולי כדאי לדווח באג
<serfus> כדאי שאחרים באמת יוכלו להרוויח מזה
<wallace> נכנסתי ל
<wallace> recovery mode
<wallace> והפעלתי את ה
<wallace> graphic safe mode
<wallace> ואז הוא יצר
<wallace> xorg.conf.failsafe
<wallace> והשתמשתי בו בתור תבנית לקובץ
<wallace> xorg
<wallace> המתוקן
<wallace> רק צריך להוסיף לו עוד כמה פרמטרים כי הוא פרמיטיבי מדי
<wallace> למרות שבכל עלייה של המערכת הוא מודיע לי ש
<wallace> xserver
<wallace> לא תומך ברזולוציה הזאת
<wallace> אין בעיות בתצוגה
<serfus> אם אתה יכול לשחזר את הבעיה, תעשה זאת ואז תשתמש ב apport, תדווח על הבעיה בלאנצ'פד ותציג גם את ה work around שלך
<serfus> זאת תיהיה הדרך הטובה ביותר לעזור :)
<wallace> אשמח להסבר פחות לקוני
<wallace> איך לדווח
<serfus> בשמחה
<wallace> ובכן? XD
<serfus> עכשיו שאני יודע מה פירוש המילה "לקוני" אפשר להמשיך!
<serfus> :P
<serfus> קודם כל, יש לך חשבון לאנצ'פד?
<wallace> כן בדיוק פתחתי אחד כשנרשמתי לפורומים
<serfus> אחלה
<serfus> BTW, הצטרפת לקבוצה שלנו?
<wallace> הפורומים האלה
<wallace> ubuntuforums.org
<wallace> על איזו קבוצה מדובר?
<serfus> אה, העולמיים
<wallace> כן
<serfus> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-il
<Hoborg> Ubuntu Israel in Launchpad @ launchpad.net
<serfus> הזו ^
<serfus> הקבוצה של הקהילה הישראלית
<serfus> בכל מקרה
<serfus> אתה יכול לשחזר את התקלה שלך?
<wallace> כמובן אם אני רק מוחק את ה
<wallace> xorg.cong
<wallace> f
<serfus> ואתה מעוניין?
<wallace> ומה יש בקבוצה הזאת?
<wallace> כמובן, מה הבעיה?
<wallace> יש לי גיבוי
<serfus> wallace, קודם כל, רשימת הדיוור שלנו נמצאת שם
<serfus> חוץ מזה, הקבוצה נותנת מעין יצוג לקהילה הישראלית
<wallace> שכאילו הקהילה מדווח על באגים?
<wallace> מדווחת*
<serfus> לא כקבוצה
<serfus> זה בלי קשר
<serfus> בלאנצ'פד אתה יכול להצטרף למאות קבוצות
<serfus> זה שאתה בקבוצה X לא מחייב אותך ולא אומר שזה השיוך היחיד שלך
<wallace> הבנתי
<wallace> פחות או יותר כמו קבוצה בפייסבוק
<serfus> כן
<wallace> אם להשוות למשהו "מוכר"
<wallace> טוב מגניב
<serfus> וכדאי לך להרשם כדי להיות חלק מרשימת הדיוור, אנחנו משתמשים בה ושולחים בה הודעות
<serfus> *דרכה
<wallace> אוקיי הצטרפתי
<serfus> יופי :)
<wallace> ז"א עד שתאשרו אותי
<wallace> :P
<serfus> מיד אעשה זאת
<serfus> done
<serfus> נמשיך?
<serfus> אגב, אני גם די חדש בנושא הזה
<serfus> של עבודה על באגים
<wallace> :P
<wallace> אוקיי מה הלאה?
<wallace> אגב, לפני זה
<wallace> אני מנסה להבין את הבעיה יותר לעומק
<wallace> ובשביל זה אני צריך לדעת אילו דרייברים של כמ מותקנים אצלי
<wallace> יש לך מושג? כרגיל הגוגלים מכשילים אותי כשזה מגיע לשאלות על לינוקס
<wallace> יש את הפקודה lsmod
<wallace> אבל זה לא ממש עוזר לי
<avi1333_> serfus תאשר גם אותי בלאנצ'פאד...
<serfus> wallace, lspci
<avi1333_> ד"א תגיד שווה להתקין על הראוטר DD-WRT ? ז"א מה הייתרון שלו על הפיירוואר הרגיל?
<serfus> avi1333_, ברצון רב :-)
<avi1333_> תודה:)
<wallace> ?
<serfus> wallace, תכתוב את הפקודה במסוף
<serfus> lspci
<wallace> זה נותן לי רשימה של התקנים
<wallace> אני צריך רשימה של הדרייברים
<serfus> אהממ.. צריך להזכר
<wallace> מצטער על ההתקלה XD
<serfus> אין בעיה.. אני צריך לדעת את זה בכל מקרה, לא? P:
<wallace> XD
<wallace> מה שאני צריך בדיוק זו פקודה שאומרת לי באיזה דרייבר של כמ אני משתמש כרגע
<wallace> ופרטים עליו
<wallace> כמו ב modinfo
<serfus> וואי אין לי מושג האמת
<wallace> lightpriest_ - here?
<serfus> גוגל לא עוזר גם לי במקרה הזה
<wallace> XD
<wallace> מצאתי את זה
<wallace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033621
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] How can I find out my video driver filename? - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallace> בינתיים אני חופר בלוג של ה
<wallace> xorg
<lightpriest_> כן, מה קורה?
<lightpriest_> אין מה לחפור בלוג שלו
<lightpriest_> יש לך קובץ xorg.conf?
<wallace> אהלן
<wallace> הכל טוב מה איתך?
<wallace> הצלחתי להתגבר על התקלה
<serfus> wallace, זה nvidia?
<wallace> לא זה
<wallace> VIA
<wallace> אל תשאל :P
<serfus> אוקי, מצאתי משהו
<serfus> תעשה אלט+f2
<serfus> תכתוב hardinfo
<serfus> אמור להיות כתוב שם
<serfus> *כתוב שם
<serfus> אני לא יודע דרך איזו פקודה הוא מצא את זה
<wallace> אני חושב שזה שם של תוכנה
<wallace> כי זה לא מוצא לי כלום
<serfus> כן
<serfus> זה שם של תוכנה
<serfus> אה, היא לא מותקנת ברירת מחדל
<wallace> אני אשתמש בה כמוצא אחרון, תודה XD
<wallace> בינתיים אני בכיוון
<serfus> אני מנסה לגלות באיזה פקודה התוכנה משתמשת כדי לתת את הנתונים האלה
<wallace> אה
<wallace> מגנבי
<serfus> lsmod נותן את המודלים שרצים
<serfus> אולי תחפש ברשימה הזאת את השם של הכרטיס/חברה שלך
<serfus> אצלי נגיד, מצאתי אחד שקוראים לו משהו אנוידיה ואז אתה עושה
<serfus> modinfo _השם_
<serfus> wallace, אני צריך לזוז... אני מקווה שאני אעבור פה מאוחר יותר
<serfus> אם לא אז מקסימום מחר
<serfus> בהצלחה :-)
<wallace> אחלה
<wallace> תודה על הכל :)
<wallace> לגבי
<wallace> lsmod
<wallace> נראה לי שזה עוזר
<wallace> מישהו יודע איך אני מתקין תוכנה שמגיעה עם קובץ vinstall
<wallace> ?
<wallace> אוקיי מסתבר שצריך לעשות אותו
<wallace> executable
<wallace> ולהפעיל
<trew100> איך אני מתקין את פיירפוקס 4 באובונטו?
<wallace> מוריד מהאתר?
<H3r0> trew100 - למה הכוונה?
<Elihai> ??????
<grawcho_> trew100: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<grawcho_> ואח"כ sudo apt-get update
<grawcho_> ואז sudo apt-get install firefox-4.0
<grawcho_> OK?
<grawcho_> אני ממליץ גם להוסיף לabout:config ...משתנה בוליאני שנראה ככה
<grawcho_> extensions.checkCompatibility.4.0b
<grawcho_> על false
<grawcho_> כדי שהתוספים יעבדו לך
<wallace> יש תוסף של מוזילה שעושה את העבודה יותר טוב
<grawcho_> אצלי זה עובד מצוין ... כולל S3 כולל firebug והכל... איך קוראים לתוסף ?
<wallace> שניה אני אבדוק
<wallace> אני כרגע עובד עם אופרה, ואת הפיירפוקס שנמכתי ל3.6
<wallace> אחרי שאחת הבטות של 4 החריבה לי את כל ההגדרות :S
<wallace> addon compatibility reporter
<wallace> הוא מנהל את כל התאימות של הפלאגינים
<grawcho_> אני התחלתי עם 4.0 והתאהבתי ב panorama
<grawcho_> חוצמזה הכל עובד לי סבבה ... אז אני לא מוצא סיבה לשנמך
<grawcho_> למה חזרת ל 3.6 ?
<grawcho_> אה לא ראיתי את ההערה על החרבת ההגדרות
<grawcho_> יש לי המלצה בשבילך ... תגבה את הפרופיל שלך לטייפ (tar) ועם משהו נהרס תשחזר
<grawcho_> ~/.mozilla/firefox/XXXXXXXX.XXX -> XXXXXXX.tar
<grawcho_> אני עובד ככה כדי לא להיפגע מהחרבות של הגדרות חשובות
<grawcho_> אני מאוד קשור להגדרות דפדפן שלי
<wallace> יש לי כבר אהבה חדשה
<grawcho_> אני אפילו שומר את הטייפ מגובה בdrop box
<grawcho_> למקרה חירום
<grawcho_> מי האהבה החדשה ?
<grawcho_> האהבה החדשה שלי (אחרי אשתי והחתולים) KDE 4.6
<grawcho_> קבל http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=139853&file1=139853-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=My+kde+4.6.1
<wallace> אה
<wallace> אופרה
<wallace> קול :P
<grawcho_> אופרה ???
<grawcho_> וינפרי ??
<grawcho_> :)
<wallace> הדפדפן אופרה
<grawcho_> ברור
<wallace> לרגע חשבתי שאתה מריץ מק XD
<grawcho_> Mac sucks ... לא שמעת ?
<grawcho_> האמת שלא ניסיתי אופרה ... אתה ממליץ אני מבין ?
<grawcho_> העיצוב של מק ממש מגניב אבל
<grawcho_> בגלל זה גנבתי אותו ועשיתי לו mash לתוך משהו שנראה כמו windows7
<Interruptus> mack the knide
<Interruptus> knife
<grawcho_> זה מה שמגניב ב KDE אפשר לעשות הכל
<wallace> האמת שיצא לי לעבוד עם
<wallace> ios
<wallace> והיא הרבה יותר גמישה מלינוקס
<wallace> כמה שזה אבסורדי
<wallace> אולי זו הבורות שלי בלינוקס
<grawcho_> לא בטוח ... היי אתה בIRC של אובונטו ישראל ... כבר אומר שאתה מבין יותר מהאדם הממוצע
<grawcho_> בלינוקס :)
<wallace> אני באייארסי כבר קרוב לעשור, וזה שאתה בערוץ מסוים לא אומר הרבה XD
<wallace> אבל כן, היום פתרתי את הבעיה הראשונה באובונטו
<wallace> שאין לה תיעוד של פיתרון בכל הרשת :P
<grawcho_> נו ... נכון ... ראיתי את הדמו של אופרה כרגע ... נראה מעולה ... אני מנסה
<grawcho_> מה היתה הבעיה
<grawcho_> ?
<wallace> אופרה זה כמו פיירפוקס עם כל התוספים שרצית XD
<grawcho_> נראה מאוד דומה ל ff4.0רק יותר מגניב
<wallace> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378171
<Hoborg> [ubuntu] U60 Screen / desktop problems - Ubuntu Forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<wallace> זה לא שלי, אבל אותה בעיה בדיוק
<wallace> כן, למרות שהיא מרנדרת דפים בצורה אחרת
<wallace> בתור אחד שיוצא לו להתעסק בבניית אתרים אני יכול להגיד שזה מרגיז XD
<grawcho_> טוב לדעת ... הבעיה נראית מעצבנת מאוד ... איך פתרת אותה
<wallace> אבל בגדול זה הדפדפן הכי טוב עד השחרור הרשמי של פיירפוקס 4
<wallace> שיחקתי (ועדיין ממשיך לשחק) בהגדרות של ה
<wallace> xorg
<wallace> עכשיו אני מנסה למצוא דרך לדחוף לו רזולוציות שלא קיימות בדרייבר
<wallace> כי שום דרך קונבנציונלית לא עובדת
<grawcho_> אני מניח שניסית לכתוב לו רזולוציה ישורות בתוך xorg.conf
<grawcho_> s/ישורות/ישירות/g
<wallace> כן
<wallace> ניסיתי ככה
<wallace> SubSection "Display"
<wallace> Viewport 0 0
<wallace> Depth 16
<wallace> 		Modes "1920x1080" "1280x720" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<wallace> EndSubSection
<grawcho_> כן ... זה אמור לעשות את העבודה ... בתנאי שכרטיס המסך תומך ברזולוציות
<wallace> הוא תומך
<wallace> לא באלה ספציפית אבל באלה שהגדרתי לו
<grawcho_> וזה לא עובד ?
<wallace> נופ
<wallace> כי אני נאלץ להשתמש בvesa
<wallace> אין שום דרייבר אחר שעובד
<grawcho_> באסה ... איזה כרטיס מסך זה ?
<wallace> openchrome חוזר על הבעיה
<wallace> והדרייבר הרשמי בכלל לא רוצה לעלות
<wallace> unichrome pro II
<wallace> של VIA
<wallace> סיפור עצוב של כישלון
<grawcho_> אל תוותר ... אני מריך האצת תלת ממד מלאה על כרטיס מסך מאפן של אינטל
<wallace> XD
<grawcho_> ומכונה וירטואלי ב 1600X900
<wallace> לאינטל לפחות יש תמיכה
<grawcho_> s/וירטואלית/וירטואלי/g
<grawcho_> יש תקווה להכל ...
<wallace> אני שם לו את הדרייבר מאתר היצרן והמערכת בכלל לא עולה
<grawcho_> אופפ ... אני שונא שאין תמיכה נורמלית
<grawcho_> תהיה חזק
 * wallace עושה שריר
<grawcho_> :)
<grawcho_> טוב ... לילה טוב לכולם ... יש לי יום ארוך מחר במוסך ... חבל שאין בארץ מכוניות open source
<grawcho_> אולי בקרוב יהיו ... אחרי שיקימו מסלול מירוצים בחצרים
<grawcho_> לא משנה ... לילה טוב
<wallace> לילה טוב
<instru> היי
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-18
<trew100> שבת שלום לכולם
<trew100> ופורים שמח
<serfus> פורים שמח חבר'ה :-)
<Ddorda> היי כולם
<Ddorda> בהחלט, פוריןם שמח
<avishai> hello all
<connex> הי
<avishai> ‏ממש מת כאן
<avishai> ‏צחיח כמו לוב
<soomsoom> בלוב דווקא יש אקשן, חברי המלומד
<avishai> ‏מגניב אקשן
<chained> hi
<chained> היי
<chained> מישהו מחובר?
<chained> i-pink: מה קורה?
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-19
<Ddorda> היי חבר2'ה
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<i-pink> היי
<i-pink> שלום לכנר!
<nady> h
<nady> יש בלוטוס
<avishai> ‏שלום
<nady> מה נישמע
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי לכנרת
<Ddorda> avishai: מה המצב?
<i-pink> Ddorda, אני לא מתמידה..
<Ddorda> i-pink: חבל מאוד
<b3L0v> שלום
<i-pink> vhh
<i-pink> היי
<b3L0v> יש לי כמה שאלות על אובונטו אתה יכול לעזור לי?
<i-pink> אני בת!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<b3L0v> סליחה, את יכולה לעזור לי :)
<i-pink> ב..
<b3L0v> התקנתי שרת אובונטו 10.10 ויש לי כמה שאלות בסיסיות
<b3L0v> הפעלתי על המחשב הזה שרת משחק. השאלה שלי היא איך אני יכול להתחבר מרחוק לאותו מחשב ולראות אם המשחק קרס או עדיין עובד
<b3L0v> השרת עובד במצב טקסט וללא ממשק גרפי
<wallace-away> Ddorda - היי, אתה במקרה באזור? ;)
<Ddorda> b3L0v: ssh
<Ddorda> wallace-away: בערך, כן
<Ddorda> b3L0v: SSH זה אחד הכלים הכי טובים בעולם :P
<Ddorda> זה שליטה מרחוק בצורה טקסטואלית (בפשט, אבל יש לזה המון תכונות)
<wallace-away> אני לא מתכוון להפריע, רציתי להתייעץ איתך לגבי התפתחויות עם הבעיה שלי :P
<Ddorda> wallace-away: לא היה לאור זמן בשבילך?
<b3L0v> כן אני מתחבר עם
<Ddorda> טוב, הוא אדם מאוד עסור
<b3L0v> PUTTY
<Ddorda> עסוק*
<b3L0v> אבל איך לראות אם משהו עדיין פועל על השרת או לא
<Ddorda> b3L0v: ps -X
<wallace> הוא גם לא התחבר :P
<b3L0v> אם אני בודק JOBS
<b3L0v> זה לא מראה לי
<Ddorda> סליחה, x קטנה
<b3L0v> שניה בודק
<b3L0v> אחלה תודה
<b3L0v> עזרת לי מאוד.
<Ddorda> b3L0v: בכיף :)
<Ddorda> אם יש לך עוד שאלות אתה מוזמן לשאול
<b3L0v> התקנתי ubuntu server edition 10.10
<b3L0v> הוא בא ללא ממשק GUI
<b3L0v> התקנתי GNOME
<b3L0v> אבל עכשיו אני רוצה שבהפעלה הוא ישר יכנס לממשק הגרפי
<b3L0v> ואני לא רוצה למחוק את הGNOME
<Ddorda> b3L0v: עשית טעות כשהתקנת gui
<Ddorda> ועוד gnome
<b3L0v> אבל אי אפשר לבטל אותו שלא יעלה אוטומטית?
<b3L0v> בתנאי שאני לא רוצה למחוק אותו
<Ddorda> b3L0v: לא חבל לך על כל המקום?
<b3L0v> קראתי קצת וראיתי שצריך לשנות RUNLEVEL מ 5 ל 3 משהו כזה
<Ddorda> זה בזבוז משאבים מכל בחינה אפשרית
<Ddorda> שרת != דסקטופ
<b3L0v> :)
<b3L0v> כן אבל חוץ ממקום בדיסק הקשיח זה לא לוקח משאבים אם זה מכובה לא ככה?
<Ddorda> b3L0v: אני מניח
<Ddorda> אבל אם זה מכובה אז למה לקחת את המקום הזה בדיסק?
<b3L0v> איך להסיר את הממשק?
<b3L0v> apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<b3L0v> ?
<avishai> ‏שלום
<avishai> ‏חזרתי
<grawcho> avishai: מה המצב ?
<avishai> מה קורה grawcho
<sijp> Hi!
<sijp> _@_______
<sijp> __@______
<sijp> ___@____
<Ddorda> sijp: hey
<sijp> Ddorda - ׁhey is for horses
<sijp> whats up?
<Ddorda> sijp: no, hoysa is for horses
<Ddorda> sijp: all good
<Ddorda> working on some sites...
<sijp> :-D
<sijp> do you wear your saftey helmet?
<sijp> saftey is very important when working on sites
<serfus> גם שמתכנתים כדאי ללבוש קסדה
<serfus> מה שנקרא
<serfus> better safe then sorry
<sijp> וואי רציתי לכתוב את המשפט הזה :)
<sijp> אתה לא יכול לדעת מתי בזמן שאתה מתכנת תיפול עליך לבנה
<serfus> גם כשאוכלים חמין יכולות ליפול עליך לבנות
<serfus> זה מסוכן מאוד
<sijp> חמין זה מסוכן באופן כללי
<sijp> לא מומלץ לניובים בכל אופן
<serfus> אין ספק שצריך להתמקצע בחמין לפני שמעזים לאכול ללא קסדה
<sijp> LOL
<sijp> קוסקוס גם יכול להיות בעייתי דרך אגב
<sijp> אני כמעט נפלתי היום במדרגות בגלל שנרדמתי ספונטנית ...
<serfus> :D
<serfus> זה כבר באמת מסוכן
<wallace> חבר'ה, מישהו מכיר דרך לעשות אקספורט/אימפורט לכל הדרייברים במערכת?
<sijp> איזו מערכת? איך התקנת את הדרייברים?
<wallace> יש לי בעיית דרייברים באובונטו
<wallace> ואני לא מצליח לפתור אותה
<wallace> התקנתי במקביל jolicloud
<wallace> ומסתבר שהדרייברים שבאים איתה עובדים מצויין
<sijp> הבנתי שיש לך בעיית דרייברים :)
<sijp> אתה רוצה כאילו לייבא דרייברים מההפצה הזו לאובונטו?
<wallace> בדיוק
<wallace> ניסיתי להוסיף את ה
<wallace> apt
<wallace> של ג'ולי
<wallace> לרשימה
<sijp> לא מומלץ לדעתי
<wallace> ולהוריד משם
<wallace> אבל זה לא מצליח
<sijp> זה מבוסס על אובונטו?
<wallace> כן
<sijp> אממ... איזה דרייברים עושים לך בעיות? אולי נוכל לגלות מה הבעיה
<wallace> הכרטיס מסך והטאצ'סקרין
<sijp> איזה כרטיס מסך?
<sijp> איזה דרייבר?
<wallace> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=2506
<wallace> זה המחשב
<wallace> על
<wallace> vesa
<wallace> הוא עובד מצוין
<wallace> openchrome מחזיר תקלה
<sijp> כן, הגיוני שהוא יעבוד טוב על ווסה
<wallace> למרות שהצלחתי להפעיל אותו על מוד
<wallace> VBE
<sijp> זה כרטיס של via... מהניסיון שלי זה עובד על הפרצוף :)
<wallace> ב openchrome
<wallace> ספר לי על זה
<wallace> כזאת חברה מעפנה :\
<sijp> תבדוק מה הפלט של lsmod ב־jolicloud
<sijp> ותשווה אותו לזה של אובונטו
<wallace> עשיתי את זה
<sijp> ו...
<wallace> אני לא ממש מבין על מה להסתכל שם
<wallace> אני יכול להדביק פה
<wallace> למרות שאני סקפטי
<sijp> אממ
<sijp> פשוט להשוות את הפלט
<sijp> זה רשימה של דרייברים
<sijp> תחפש מה נטען ב־jolicloud שלא נטען באובונטו
<wallace> אני אנסה להעביר עכשיו את 2 הרשימות למחשב השולחני ולהשוות בניהן
<wallace> http://pastebin.com/drivHrAh
<Hoborg> wallace@wallace-jolicloud:~$ lsmod  Module                  Size  Used by  snd_h - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<wallace> http://pastebin.com/B43465WS
<Hoborg> wallacer@ubuntu:~$ lsmod  Module                  Size  Used by  padlock_aes     - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<wallace> sijp - יש איזה משהו שנראה לך חשוד?
<sijp> שניה אני אסתכל
<wallace> אני מנסה לבדוק מידע על דברים שנראים לי חשודים
<wallace> אבל אין לי ממש כיוון
<sijp> אני לא רואה משהו בעייתי במיוחד
<sijp> אתה יכול להזכיר לי בדיוק מה קורה באובונטו
<sijp> הוא פשוט לא עולה עם הדרייבר של ויה?
<sijp> או שקורה משהו אחר
<wallace> vesa - תקין
<wallace> openchrome - תצוגה לא תקינה
<wallace> via - קורס
<sijp> מה זה לא תקינה?
<wallace> אני רואה רק חלק מהמסך
<sijp> תסתכל בלוגים של Xorg
<wallace> רק את הפינה השמאלית עליונה שלו
<sijp> ותחפש שם שגיאות
<wallace> חפרתי שם
<sijp> ו...
<wallace> לא נראה שיש משהו מוזר בזמן ש
<wallace> oprnchrome
<wallace> פועל
<wallace> הוא מבחינתו מציג את התמונה כמו שצריך
<sijp> אולי אלו הגדרות אחרות של xorg
<wallace> ניסיתי panelsize
<sijp> ?
<sijp> מה זה?
<wallace> http://linux.die.net/man/4/openchrome
<Hoborg> openchrome(4): video driver for VIA Unichromes - Linux man page @ linux.die.net
<wallace> Option PanelSize string
<wallace> Specifies the size (width x height) of the LCD panel attached to the system. The sizes 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x1024, and 1400x1050 are supported.
<sijp> סבבה
<sijp> בקיצור מה קורה בלוגים עם הדרייבר של via ?
<wallace> האמת שלא בדקתי את זה
<sijp> אני לא רואה את המודול openchrome בפלט של jolicloud
<wallace> גם ככה הדרייבר מתאים לאובונטו 9
<wallace> וגם לא באובונטו, למרות שהוא פועל
<sijp> בפלט של אוובנטו אני רואה את הדרייבר של via
<wallace> איפה?
<sijp> שורה 38
<wallace> אני כבר לא זוכר מה יש לי ב
<wallace> xorg.conf
<wallace> שניה @_@
<sijp> אמממ
<sijp> בעצם אולי זה לא זה
<sijp> יש משהו בשורה 6
<sijp> לדעתי via_agp לא קשור לזה
<wallace> הממ
<wallace> רגע אני אבדוק מה מופעל עכשיו
<wallace> בפלט הזה בכלל לא מוגדר לו דרייבר, הוא בוחר לבד
<sijp> אם זה באובונטו, אז הגיוני
<wallace> כן
<sijp> כי באובונטו החדש זה מזוהה אוטומטית
<wallace> לא מספיק טוב :S
<wallace> http://pastebin.com/B1yeukwr
<Hoborg> wallacer@ubuntu:~$ lsmod  Module                  Size  Used by  padlock_aes     - Pastebin.com @ pastebin.com
<wallace> זה הפלט עם הדרייבר
<wallace> openchrome
<wallace> הוא בכלל לא מופיע
<sijp> טוף... התייאשתי :) סורי
<wallace> :\
<wallace> חח :)
<wallace> מצטער על הטירחה
<sijp> בכיף
<sijp> פשוט קשה לי ממש לחשוב על פתרון בנוגע לחומרה שאני לא מכיר שלא נמצאת מולי :)
<wallace> אני מבין אותך לגמרי
<wallace> lightpriest - יש לך זמן כרגע?
<Rodensky> lightpriest, טלמסקה בתל אביב לכבוד פורים
<lightpriest> wallace: כן
<lightpriest> קראתי את הפוסט המצוין של SML :P
<wallace> היי, מה העניינים
<wallace> יש התקדמות כלשהי עם הבעיה שלי, ולדעתי תוכל לעזור לי לפתור אותה
<lightpriest> Rodensky: מגניב, אבל האמת שלא כל כך אהבתי אותם :\
<lightpriest> כן
<lightpriest> יש מצב להתחבר אל המחשב הזה מרחוק? :)
<lightpriest> זה פשוט יהיה יותר מהיר
<wallace> הממ
<wallace> כן למה לא
<lightpriest> יאללה, תתקין SSH ותוסיף את המפתח שלי
<wallace> אתה לא רוצה vnc?
<lightpriest> מה אני אעשה עם VNC? לא רואים כלום גם ככה :D
<wallace> ב
<wallace> VNC
<wallace> רואים טוב
<wallace> זה רק על המסך של המכשיר
<lightpriest> אני מבין :)
<pazsela> היי כולם,  יש אולי מדריך מצולם איך להתקין אובונטו כמחיצה עם חלונות
<pazsela> ?
<wallace> אתה יכול להתקין את המערכת כקובץ בתוך חלונות
<b3L0v> התקנה מאוד ידידותית. אני לא חושב שתהיה לך בעיה בהתקנה
<wallace> איזו הפצה אתה רוצה להתקין?
<b3L0v> wallace
<wallace> ?
<b3L0v> יש לי שאלה קטנה על SSH
<b3L0v> אני מחובר לשרת עם PUTTY
<b3L0v> משם אני מפעיל את שרת המשחק, אבל ברגע שסוגר את
<b3L0v> PUTTY
<b3L0v> משחק נסגר גם כן
<b3L0v> יש אפשרות להשאיר את זה עובד גם אם אני סוגר את הקליינט?
<wallace> אני לא מומחה גדול, אבל נראה כאילו זו בעיה בהגדרה מסוימת
<b3L0v> הגדרה של PUTTY?
<wallace> שכשאתה יוצא הוא עושה טרמינייט גם לתוכנה שאתה מריץ
<wallace> כן
<b3L0v> כשאני סוגר את PUTTY כל מה שהופעל דרכה נסגר
<wallace> אתה עובד על ווינדוס, כן?
<b3L0v> כן מתחבר מ WIN7
<pazsela> את ההפצה האחרונה ואני בת
<pazsela> אני רוצה את זה כמחיצה
<Ddorda> pazsela: הסתדרת?
<pazsela> לא
<wallace> b3L0v - במקומך הייתי מנסה עם תוכנה אחרת
<pazsela> אני מפחדת לעשות טעות ופעם השתמשתי במדריך בוויקי
<b3L0v> למשל?
<pazsela> ואנלא מוצאת אותו
<wallace> האמת שאני התקנתי תוסף של מייקרוסופט שמאפשר שימוש ב
<wallace> SSH
<Ddorda> !g לינוקס גאיד התקנת אובונטו
<wallace> מתוך
<Hoborg> עמוד ראשי – לינוקס - מדריכים - http://www.linuxguide.org.il/
<wallace> cmd
<Ddorda> b3L0v: תתקין אובונטו
<Ddorda> :P
<wallace> ^משוחד
<Ddorda> wallace: אני?
<wallace> =P
<Ddorda> לא בטוח אם זה בא משוחד. אם רוצים לנהל שרת טוב צריך לדעת אם מה מתעסקים
<b3L0v> אובונטו זה השרת
<Ddorda> אני חושב שאני מצליח לנהל את השרת שלי כמו שצריך כי אני יודע מה אני עושה
<Ddorda> b3L0v: תתקין אובונטו גם כדסקטופ אצלך. ככה תוכל להתרגל לסביבה לינוקסית
<b3L0v> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LqMfn808j8
<b3L0v> תראי את הסרטון זה מראה איך להתקין במקביל לווינדוס
<wallace> תלוי איזה שרת
<pazsela> תודה רבה :)
<b3L0v> בעקרון מותקן אצלי במחשב הראשי גם אובונטו דקסטופ, אבל זה לא נותן לי פתרון לשימוש יום יומי
<Ddorda> b3L0v: למה לא?
<Ddorda> מה חסר לך?
<wallace> שרת לפעולות ייעודיות - לינוקס זה פתרון מצוין
<b3L0v> משחקים :|
<Rodensky> תתקין אובוטו וחלונות בדואל בוט
<Ddorda> Rodensky: +1
<pazsela> יש לי 2 כוננים באחד 84 גיגה פנויים ובשני 52 פנויים כמה כדאי לי לקחת כשטח לאובונטו?
<Ddorda> b3L0v: גם חלק ניכר מהמשחקים רצים מצוין גם על אובונטו
<b3L0v> מותקנות אצלי שני המערכות בדואל
<Rodensky> דור, על מי אתה עובד? :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: על אף אחד
<Ddorda> רוב המשחקים שאני ניסיתי להתקין עבדו
<wallace> html5 - here we come
<Ddorda> חלקם אפילו יותר טוב מעל ווינדוז!
<Ddorda> מצד שני, אני לא גיימר
<b3L0v> עם wine?
<pazsela> יש לי 2 כוננים באחד 84 גיגה פנויים ובשני 52 פנויים כמה כדאי לי לקחת כשטח לאובונטו?
<Ddorda> pazsela: את הכונן השני
<Ddorda> b3L0v: כן
<Rodensky> 52 לרוט
<Rodensky> 84 להום
<Ddorda> !g wineappdb
<Hoborg> WineHQ - Wine Application Database - http://appdb.winehq.org/
<wallace> רגע, למה שהיא לא תתקין את אובונטו עם wbui?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: 52GB for root?!
<Rodensky> כי וובי כרגע
<pazsela> לא חח אני רוצה לקחת משניהם לאובונטו מאחד יותר ומהשני קצת השני זה התיקייה C
<Rodensky> לא כרגע
<Rodensky> *גרוע
<Rodensky> וובי גרוע
<wallace> למה :O
<Rodensky> כי בהתקנה של וובי יש מלא תקלות
<Rodensky> יותר מידי
<Rodensky> צריך להעיף את האפשרות הזו, להשמיד אותה
<Ddorda> +1
<Ddorda> WUBI is lame!!!
<Rodensky> יש בעיות בהתקנות, בריצות, בעדכונים
<wallace> ברצינות? @_@
<Rodensky> כן
<Ddorda> wallace: כן
<wallace> אולי פה קבור הכלב?
<Ddorda> wallace: אולי
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שוובי פוגע באובונטו כמותג
<wallace> זה גאוני להתקין מערכת הפעלה בתור קובץ
<wallace> חוסך הרבה כאב ראש
<Rodensky> זה לא גאוני כשזה פועל כל-כך גרוע
<Rodensky> וזה רק מביא יותר כאבי ראש
<Rodensky> "יותר"... בהתקנה נורמלית כמעט ואין כאבי ראש
<Rodensky> לא אמורות להיות בכלל, למעשה
<Ddorda> wallace: זה איזה פאטץ' מלוכלך שאיזה פנבוי של אובונטו עשה, זה במצב ממש גרוע ואין לו פיתוח אמתי
<Rodensky> שלא לדבר על זה שזה בעצם הופך את אובונטו לתלויית ווינדוס
<Rodensky> ובכך פוגע בהפצתה
<Rodensky> ובמיתוג שלה
<Ddorda> .wubi
<Hoborg> מערכת WUBI נוטה להיות בעייתית ומומלץ בחום לא להשתמש בה.
<wallace> XDD
<Rodensky> "נוטה להיות בעייתית"
<Rodensky> איזה ניסוח עדין
<Ddorda> הממ... צריך לפרט את זה קצת
<Rodensky> לא צריך לפרט
<Rodensky> צריך להיות חד וברור
<Rodensky> מערכת WUBI היא חרא.
<wallace> תמיד טוב להשאיר שביב של תקווה
<wallace> איך מתקינים את אובונטו כקובץ, אם כך?
<wallace> אפילו בווין7 יש את האפשרות הזאת XD
<Ddorda> wallace: להתקין את כל המערכת בקובץ אחד?
<Rodensky> לא הבנתי את השאלה שלך
<Rodensky> ולא הבנתי על איזה אפשרות בווין 7 אתה מדבר
<wallace> כן
<wallace> כמו בווירטואליזציה
<wallace> רק לא
<Rodensky> עה?
<wallace> כשאתה עושה ווירטואליזציה למערכת הפעלה אתה יוצר אותה בקובץ ומריץ אותה בקונסולה, נכון?
<Rodensky> אוקיי
<Rodensky> אז על מה אתה מדבר?
<wallace> אז במקום להריץ בקונסולה
<wallace> להוסיף אותה לבוט
<wallace> :)
<wallace> כמו שה wbui
<wallace> עושה
<Rodensky> זה לא מה שהוא עושה
<wallace> אז מה הוא עושה?
<Rodensky> הוא יוצר מערכת קבצים וירטואלית (בערך) בתוך ווינדוס ומריץ מתוכה את המערכת
<Rodensky> זה לא קובץ אחד
<Rodensky> זה התקנת מערכת
<wallace> נו כן, אבל הכל בקובץ אחד
<Rodensky> זה לא בקובץ אחד
<wallace> זה כן =_=
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> אף מערכת הפעלה לא רצה מקובץ אחד
<wallace> אני די בטוח שאתה טועה
<Rodensky> אני נקבה, לא זכר, ותספור את הקבצים
<Rodensky> אובונטו יוצרת מערכת קבצים ומתקינה בתוכה את קבצי המערכת
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תגידי, יש לך מושג איפה אני יכול להשיג את רשם החברות?
<Rodensky> באינטרנט?
<Ddorda> או רשם האוכלוסין
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן
<Rodensky> יש הבדל
<Rodensky> די קריטי חחח
<wallace> אה, מצטער @_@
<Rodensky> רשם האוכלוסין שייך למשרד הפנים
<Rodensky> רשם החברות שייך למשרד המשפטים
<Rodensky> http://147.237.72.24/WebOJSite/CompaniesList.aspx
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני צריך את הת"ז של המעסיק הקודם שלי
<Rodensky> לא תקבל את זה משני הגופים האלה
<Rodensky> אתה צריך את רישום האוכלוסין שהודלף בניגוד לחוק ממשרד הפנים
<Rodensky> חפש "דבש" להורדה
<sijp> Ddorda : הסאגה ממשיכה?
<Rodensky> או "רשומון"
<Rodensky> *רישום האוכלוסין = מרשם האוכלוסין
<Ddorda> sijp: כן
<Ddorda> sijp: אני צריך משהו מחמש השנים האחרונות נניח
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ^*
<sijp> מצטער לשמוע שזה עדיין לא נפתר
<Rodensky> http://www.moin.gov.il/Pages/default.aspx
<sijp> לא אמרת שאתה תובע אותו או משהו כזה?
<Ddorda> sijp: בשביל זה אני צריך את הת"ז שלו
<Ddorda> Rodensky: פספסתי משהו? אני לא רואה שם את הרישומין
<Ddorda> ם*
<Rodensky> דור, איזה רישומים אתה רוצה?
<Ddorda> כמו רשומון
<Rodensky> איפה אתה מחפש??
<Rodensky> באתרים שלהם?!
<sijp> דור, זה לא משהו שעורך דין אמור לטפל בו?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בלינק שנתת :P
<Rodensky> טמבל
<Ddorda> sijp: לא
<Rodensky> אמרתי לך שזה הודלף באופן בלתי חוקי
<sijp> :)
<Rodensky> אז למה שהם יתנו לך את זה?
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כן, הבנתי את זה. ובכל זאת נתת לי לינק
<Ddorda> אז הנחתי שאולי יש שם משהו
<Rodensky> נתתי לך לינקים למשרד הפנים ולמשרד המשפטים
<Rodensky> אם אתה תובע אותו
<Rodensky> העו"ד שמנהל את התיק שלך אמור למצוא את הת"ז
<Rodensky> לעורכי דין יש גישה לסוגים כאלה של מידע
<sijp> דור, אז מה עורך דין שווה?
<Rodensky> במסגרת המקצוע שלהם
<Rodensky> אם העו"ד שלך אומר לך שאתה צריך לאתר את זה בעצמך - אז אתה צריך עו"ד אחר
<sijp> +1
<Rodensky> הוא גם אמר לך שאתה צריך לכתוב בעצמך את כתב התביעה?
<sijp> ולהכין לו קפה?
<sijp> :-D
<Rodensky> אולי כדאי שדור ייגש במקומו לבחינת הלשכה D:
<sijp> (דור, מצטער שאני צוחק... זה לא עליך זה איתך)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היא לא בדיוק עורכת דין שלי, אבל היא כן מטעמי
<Ddorda> היא העורכת דין של הנוע"ל
<Rodensky> אז היא דפוקה
<Rodensky> סתם
<Rodensky> מה העו"ד של הנוע"ל קשורה אליך?
<Ddorda> פניתי לנוע"ל לעזרה
<Ddorda> והם הפנו אותי אליה
<Rodensky> אם היא אמרה לך שאתה צריך את הת"ז שלו
<Rodensky> אז שתסביר לך איך משיגים אותו
<Ddorda> אני חייב לציין שהיא באמת לא משהו
<Ddorda> כלומר חצי שנה היא בדיבורים עם הבנזונה, היא פוחדת לתבוע אותו והיא הצליחה להשיג "עסקה" שהוא יתן לי 500₪ ונסגור עניין
<Ddorda> במקום 1450
<Rodensky> היא לא "לא משהו", היא פשוט מרמה אותך
<Ddorda> למה מרמה אותי?
<Rodensky> היא עושה איתו עסקה שהוא יתן לה סכום נמוך ממה שהוא אמור לתת לך
<Rodensky> חלק היא לוקחת לעצמה
<Rodensky> וחלק היא אומרת לך שזה מה שהוא הציע וזה מה שאתה יכול לקבל
<Ddorda> לא נראה לי
<Rodensky> ועוד איך
<Rodensky> ככה זה עובד
<Rodensky> היא לא פראיירית והיא לא עובדת בחינם
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היא מקבלת שכר
<Ddorda> מהנוע"ל
<Rodensky> לא ממך
<Rodensky> ואין קשר
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> יש קשר
<Ddorda> היא עובדת, בתשלום, אצלם
<Rodensky> זה שהיא מקבלת שכר מהנוע"ל
<Rodensky> זה לא קשור
<Rodensky> זה לא אומר שהיא לא מרמה אותך
<Rodensky> וזה תרגיל ידוע
<Ddorda> בכל אופן אני ניגש לתביעה, זה ממש לא נראה לי
<sijp> תיגש... תקרע לו את הצורה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: יכול להיות שכל המרשם שוקל 15 מגה?
<Rodensky> ממש לא
<Rodensky> מרשם האוכלוסין שוקל כמה ג'יגה
<sijp> אולי זה מרשם האוכלוסין lite
<Rodensky> לפני כמה שנים, פעם אחרונה שראיתי אותו, הוא שקל לפחות 4 ג'יגה
<Rodensky> היום בטוח שהרבה יותר
<Ddorda> יו, פייל פלייר זה נורא
<serfus> Rodensky, הוא לא מתעדכן
<serfus> זה מ2006 אני חושב
<Rodensky> אם מ2006 לא התעדכן, אז לא התעדכן, אני מדברת על מלפני 2006
<Rodensky> אני כבר מזמן לא בעסק :)
<asw3> פרצו אותו פעם אחת רק ב- 96
<asw3> הוא מקובץ ל- 322 משהו כזה בראר
<asw3> ושהוא נפתח הוא נפתח לגיגה ומשהו
<Ddorda> asw3: עד כמה שידוע לי, פעם אחת פרצו אותו ושאר הפעמים הם החליטו לחלק אותו מתנה
<Ddorda> כל פעם שיש בחירות
<asw3> עוד מעט יחלקו את המאגר הביומטרי
<asw3> :-P
<Rodensky> דור, זה הדלפות בלתי חוקיות
<Ddorda> Rodensky: בלתי חוקיות לאללה, זה היה זמין להורדה באתר של רשם האוכלוסין בבחירות האחרונות
<Rodensky> זה לא היה מרשם האוכלוסין
<Rodensky> זה היה משהו אחר
<Rodensky> מרשם האוכלוסין כולל מאגר לא רק של שמות ותעודות זהות
<Rodensky> אלא גם קשרי משפחה
<Rodensky> ועוד הרבה מידע אחר
<Rodensky> בגלל זה הוא שוקל כמה ג'יגה
<Ddorda> היה מאגר הבוחרים משהו כזה
<Rodensky> מאגר הבוחרים חוקי
<serfus> נזכרתי
<serfus> לתוכנה קוראים אגרון
<lightpriest> יש יותר משתמשים באתר של אובונטו מאשר מרשם האוכלוסין הזה
<asw3> אגרון\מירשם\רשומון
<asw3> הכל אותו חרא
<Ddorda> lightpriest: המ.. אז?
<lightpriest> אז למה שישקול כמה ג'יגות? :D
<lightpriest> כולה 7 מליון רשומות
<lightpriest> סתם נו :)
<asw3> מעניין אם המאגר הביומטרי יהיה משהו שחובה לעשות
<asw3> זה יהיה נורא
<wallace> תוך יומיים זה ברשת
<asw3> וזה משהו שאי אפשר לשנות
<Rodensky> המאגר הביומטרי אוטוטו יהיה חובה
<asw3> יחייבו אותי לתת טביעת אצבע?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> החוק התקבל
<Rodensky> כרגע זה וולנטרי עבור דרכון
<Rodensky> אח"כ יהפכו את זה לחובה וגם עבור ת"ז
<Ddorda> Rodensky: כרגע זה רק פיילוט
<Ddorda> אז זה עוד לא חובה לשום דבר
<asw3> משהו לשנתים לא?
<Ddorda> כן
<asw3> אבל היה רעש ממש גדול על זה
<asw3> והם נרגעו
<asw3> איך זה קרה?
<Ddorda> asw3: הם לא נרגעו, התחילו להסתיר דברים מתחת לאדמה
<Ddorda> אז יש יותר שקט
<Ddorda> כל הפגישות סודיות, הכל מאחורי הקלעים
<asw3> לא נראה לי הגיוני
<asw3> אין פה דברים מתחת לאדמה
<Ddorda> asw3: אז אתה רואה לא טוב
<asw3> הכל גלוי
<Rodensky> BRB
<Ddorda> asw3: שטויות במיץ
<Ddorda> יש קבוצה בפייסבוק נגד החוק הביומטרי
<Ddorda> תציץ שם
<asw3> ידוע..
<Ddorda> asw3: http://no2bio.co.il
<Ddorda> נדמה לי שזאת הכתובת
<Ddorda> !g no2bio
<Hoborg> המרכז לעצירת חוק המאגר הביומטרי - No2Bio - http://no2bio.org/
<asw3> פייסבוק לא יותר גרוע ממאגר ביומטרי
<Ddorda> asw3: ...
<asw3> נחכה ונראה..
<Ddorda> לא נכון, כי בפייסבוק עוד אפשר לבחור אם להשתמש
<asw3> בנתים רק מדינות עולם שלשי עשו את זה
<asw3> נראה אם מדינת ישראל תצדיק את עצמה כמדינת עולם שלישי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הממ.. תגידי, אם הוא העביר לי כסף, אני יכול לדעת פרטים עליו?
<Rodensky> באיזו צורה הוא העביר לך כסף?
<Ddorda> העברה בנקאית
<Rodensky> בצ'קים בד"כ יש ת"ז, בהעברה בנקאית אני לא יודעת אז תשאל את הבנק
<Rodensky> אם הוא העביר לך מחשבון אישי (סיכוי נמוך) אז אולי יש
<Rodensky> אבל אם זה מצ'ק או מחשבון של חברה
<Rodensky> אז סביר להניח שאין
<Ddorda> מצאתי מישהו עם רישומון, אבל זה לא מעודכן בכלל והוא עדיין לא גר איפה שהוא גר ברישומון הזה
<wallace> רישומון מהעתיד? :)
<wallace> תבדוק אותי
<Rodensky> אני חושבת שהוא התכוון שהבנאדם כבר לא גר בכתובת שרשומה שם
<Rodensky> איפה דור? נראה לי שמצאתי לו לינק
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> אני לא מאמין
<soomsoom> מרצה מפגר
<soomsoom> שלח אימייל
<soomsoom> יום שלישי מבחן חיצוני
<soomsoom> סמאעק
<soomsoom> :|
<soomsoom> אין לי פרוייקט מוכן
<Rodensky> Ddorda, יש לי לינקים בשבילך
<Rodensky> http://www.gov.il/FirstGov/TopNav/Situations/SCertificateGuides/SCertificates/Summary/
<Rodensky> http://www.gov.il/FirstGov/TopNav/Situations/SCertificateGuides/SCertificates/AddressRequest/
<Rodensky> יש שם טפסים שצריך למלא, סביר להניח שאפשר לקבל דרכם מס' ת.ז
<Ddorda> Rodensky: תודה רבה
<Rodensky> מקווה שזה יעזור, אין בעד מה
<soomsoom> ?
<soomsoom> Rodensky: hammm....
<Rodensky> ?
<soomsoom> שמעי קטע מצחיק
<soomsoom> חבר שלי עשה לי משהו מהמכללה
<soomsoom> חחח
<Rodensky> y r u lookin 4 me on ubuntu's chan?
<soomsoom> Rodensky: Come to the arc...-il
<soomsoom> :D
<moshe742> היי
<moshe742> מישהו יודע אם ניתן להתקין על תכנות על live usb?
<soomsoom> תכנות
<soomsoom> ?
<moshe742> תוכנות
<soomsoom> המממ
<soomsoom> .cmds
<soomsoom> !cmds
<Ddorda> moshe742: על לייב סידי?
<Ddorda> להתקין תכנות? מה הבעיה?
<soomsoom> Ddorda: Hello moto
<moshe742> על live usb
<Ddorda> moshe742: כן, אפשר, בלי שום בעיה...
<moshe742> אני מנסה שזה יהיה קבוע
<moshe742> כלומר לאחר ההתקנה גם אם תכבה את המחשב ותפעיל מחדש את ה-DOK זה יעבוד עם ההתקנה שעשית
<moshe742> Ddorda, איך עושים את זה?
<Ddorda> moshe742: בכלי הרגיל להתקנה על usb
<Ddorda> אתה יכול לבחור אם הוא ישמור שינויים או לא
<moshe742> אוקי, אני מנסה עכשיו עם דיסק של 10.10, אם זה לא יעבוד אשאל פה שוב, אבל כשניסיתי עם 10.04 זה לא עבד, אפילו להתקין עברית לא הצלחתי
<i-pink> היי
<Ddorda> i-pink: היי
<i-pink> יש לי בעיה מוזרה
<i-pink> איך לתאר משהו בIT בצורה קונספטואלית
<Interruptus> בשביל זה יש spec documents
<Interruptus> זה מתאר מה האפליקציה שלך הולכת לעשות במידה והכל יהיה יפה וטוב
<Interruptus> והשמים יהיו נקיים
<Interruptus> ויהיו פרחים
<Interruptus> וחדי קרן מדלגים על הגבעות
<Ddorda> Interruptus: במידה ש
<Ddorda> לא במידה ו
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> (קטנוני על)
<i-pink> למצא תמונה לאתר..
#ubuntu-il 2011-03-20
<r420r> shalom le kullam
<H3r0> הגעתי למסקנה בנות זה עם מוזר
<r420r> H3r0: ani lo yodea ivrit abc...
<H3r0> r420r - ani lo matzhik abc....
<r420r> ahh thanks
<r420r> happy purim, H3r0
<H3r0> תודה גם לך
<r420r> H3r0: ata mevin angilit ?
<H3r0> לא
<r420r> ani mevin kzah ivrit lo kol kaf tov
<H3r0> גם אני עברית מינוס
<Rodensky> si eu
<r420r> layla tov, H3r0
<r420r> i dont speak hebrew much
<H3r0> תהנה
<sijp> היי
<sijp> יש פה מישהו או שכולם ישנים עדיין/מחופשים לפינגווינים?
<Ddorda> היי אנשים
<sijp> ומה עם הרובוטים? להם אתה לא אומר שלום?
<Interruptus> are friends electric?
<Ddorda> sijp: כי הם אפעם לא אומרים לי.
<sijp> אולי הם מחכים שאתה תגיד?
<sijp> בכל אופן, זה שהם סנובים זה לא אומר שאתה גם צריך להיות כזה
<Ddorda> sijp: בינתיים אתה לא אמרת שלום
<Hoborg> sijp: מי מעז להעיר את המלך משנתו?!
<Interruptus> הופכ
<Interruptus> ה
<Ddorda> :O
<Ddorda> אלוהים שבשמיים!
<Ddorda> לא, כלומר
<Ddorda> He's ALIVE!
<Interruptus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uu6MDdxBork
<Interruptus> החבר החשמלי שלך
<pazsela> אני לא מצליחה לצרוב את האובונטו (ההתקנה) על דיסק אז אני רוצה להתקין אותו דרך הוינדאוס (להשתמש ביימון טולס כדי להמיר את התמונה של ההתקנה לקובץ) שאני פותחת את זה יש לי 3 אפשרויות אחד מהם זה הדגמה והתקנה מלאה,השני זה התקנה בתוך חלונות והשלישי זה 
<Ddorda> pazsela: אל תעשי את זה
<Ddorda> .wubi
<Hoborg> מערכת WUBI נוטה להיות בעייתית ומומלץ בחום לא להשתמש בה.
<sijp> Ddorda: זה בגלל שאני סנוב
<Interruptus> וובי זה נוראי
<pazsela> אוקי
<Interruptus> כל מי שהשתמש בזה חטף כוויה
<Ddorda> pazsela: אולי נעזור לך לצרוב כמו שצריך?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: +1
<pazsela> אוקי
<Ddorda> pazsela: איך את מנסה לצרוב?
<pazsela> דרך DEEPBURNER
<Interruptus> את על חלונות?
<pazsela>  BURN ISO IMAGEושאני שם אז אני לוחצת על
<pazsela> כן
<pazsela> (אני על חלונות)
<Interruptus> http://cdburnerxp.se/en/home
<Hoborg> CDBurnerXP: Free CD and DVD burning software @ cdburnerxp.se
<Interruptus> קחי תוכנה קטנה
<Interruptus> 4 מגה
<Interruptus> לצריבה
<pazsela> יש לי גם את התוכנה הזאת אך שאני נכנסת אלייה היא נתקעת
<pazsela> אני יוריד שוב
<Ddorda> Interruptus: השיר הזה שהבאת.. הוא זוועה
<Interruptus> האא גרי ניומן
<Ddorda> Interruptus: הוא לא יודע להופיע בכלל
<Ddorda> סתם עושה פרצוף כועס
<Interruptus> דווקא ראיתי מופע שלו עם דיוויד בואי
<Interruptus> ואיגי פופ
<Ddorda> Interruptus: אז כאן הוא עדיין לא ידע להופיע
<Ddorda> :P
<Interruptus> משהו משהו, או שזה החברה מסביבו שרוממו את העסק
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כנראה
<Ddorda> He's just LAME
<pazsela> התקנתי ואני מנסה עכשיו לצרוב
<Ddorda> like the mp3 codec
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> pazsela: לא לשכוח לצרוב כ־iso
<Ddorda> כלומר לצרוב תמונה, לא לצרוב את הקובץ
<pazsela> אני יודעת עשיתי את זה
<Ddorda> pazsela: סבבה
<Ddorda> רק וידאתי
<Ddorda> :D
<pazsela> :)
<Ddorda> !wiki צריבת דיסק
<Hoborg> Ddorda: Not Found
<Ddorda> !wiki התקנת אובונטו
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Ddorda> =\
<Ddorda> אין על זה ערך?
<Interruptus> !wiki דיסק אובונטו
<Hoborg> Interruptus: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Interruptus> לע נו
<pazsela> זה רושם לי "הראה שגיאה"
<Interruptus> הופה, איזו שגיאה?
<Ddorda> !wiki דיסק
<Hoborg> Ddorda: http://ubuntu-il.org/wiki/התקנה_והסרה_של_תוכנות
<Ddorda> :X
<pazsela> ". "ארעה שגיאה בעת הצריבה
<Interruptus> מה וזהו, שום לוג שום כלום?
<pazsela> "" הדיסק בלתי שמישככל הנראה
<Interruptus> האא ניסית לצרוב על הדיסק הזה כמה פעמים?
<pazsela> כן אבל גם בפעם הראשונה שניסיתי לצרוב אותו זה עשה את זה
<pazsela> אבל הדיסק ריק
<Interruptus> יש מצב שהוא לא בדיוק ריק
<Interruptus> אלא נכתב לתוכו משהו
<Interruptus> אפילו קל שבקלים
<pazsela> יש סיכוי שאני יכולה למחוק את זה?
<Ddorda> pazsela: להשאיר אותו במגירה בערך 10 שנים לרוב עובד
<Interruptus> הממ אם זה לא rw אז לא
<pazsela> חחח
<Ddorda> Interruptus: וגם להשאיר אותו במגירה איזה עשור
<pazsela> ואם בדיימון טולס אני ממירה את התמונה שאני רואה את הקבצים ואותם אני צורבת לדיסק זה אותו דבר בעצם לא?
<Ddorda> לא ברור לי איך, אבל זה מוחק את המידע
<Ddorda> pazsela: לא
<Interruptus> נופ זה יהרוג את החבילה
<pazsela> אה...
<pazsela> אז מה לעשות?
<Ddorda> pazsela: לצרוב על דיסק אחר
<pazsela> ניסיתי
<Ddorda> pazsela: ו..?
<Ddorda> לא עובד?
<Interruptus> הממ כנראה יש לך בעיה בדרייבר של הצריבה על ווינדוס
<Interruptus> או שהאימג' לא תקין
<Interruptus> קוראפטד
<pazsela> לא עובד
<pazsela> יש מצב אני ינסה לצרוב במחשב אחר
<pazsela> תודה לכולכם בינתיים
<Interruptus> הממ אימג'ים אחרים
<Ddorda> pazsela: הייתי שולח לך דיסק, אבל נגמר לי התקציב
<Interruptus> זה גם צורב תקין או לא?
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: היי
<Ddorda> מה קורה?
<Interruptus> מתי אך מתי
<Interruptus> יפתרו מאיכס סרבר
<Interruptus> יעברו למשהו פחות לגסי
<Interruptus> יש בכלל תחליף לאיכס סרבר?
<Ddorda> Interruptus: כן...
<Ddorda> Interruptus: wayland
<Ddorda> או איך שלא קוראים לו
<Interruptus> עד כמה הוא שמיש?
<Interruptus> או שהוא בכלל בגדר אקספירמנט
<Ddorda> Interruptus: הוא הולך להיות בשימוש באובונטו 11.04
<Interruptus> והיא מתי יוצאת
<Interruptus> מאי, לא?
<Ddorda> אפריל
<Ddorda> 04 = אפריל
<Interruptus> הופה
<Interruptus> קרוב
<Interruptus> יעני ב 11 לאפריל
<Ddorda> לא
<Ddorda> יעני באפריל 2011
<Ddorda> :P
<Interruptus> הא
<Interruptus> נו 11 לאפריל 2011
<Interruptus> זה פלינדרום כזה
<Interruptus> 11.4.11
<Interruptus> 11411
<Ddorda> Interruptus: לא
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> זה בטח יהיה ב־29 לאפריל
<Ddorda> משהו כזה
<Ddorda> רק פעם אחרונה זה שוחר ב־10.10.10
<Ddorda> fh zv ndbhc
<Ddorda> כי זה מגניב
<Ddorda> אבל חוץ מזה זה בדר"כ ממש בימים האחרונים של החודש
<Interruptus> הא הבנתי
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: כאן?
<sijp> אובונטו בדרך כלל לא מחפשים משמעויות מיוחדות לתאריכי השחרור... הם בקטע של שמות מוזרים
<lightpriest_> Ddorda: כן
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: .hide() עובד זהה גם ב־IE?
<lightpriest_> כן :D
<lightpriest_> למה אתה חושב שלא?
<lightpriest_> זה כל הרעיון של jQuery
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: לך תדע, דפדפן דפוק
<lightpriest_> חחח, כבר בדקו את זה בשבילך
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: הבנתי
<Ddorda> Thanks Jay
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest_> :)
<Ddorda> lightpriest_: אלעד נעלב קשות כי עבדתי הרבה שעות בגללו וקשה לו לקבל את זה
<Ddorda> :P
<lightpriest_> חחח :)
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היי :)
<Rodensky> Ddorda, בוקר טוב
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מעניין
<Ddorda> :P
<Guest6431> בוקר טוב כולם
<Nighthawk``> דור
<Nighthawk``> בא לך שנאפקט איזה בחור עם אייפי 109.100.174.136 ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: הממ.. למה?
<Nighthawk``> דור, אתה לומד במכללה או אוניברסיטה ?
<Ddorda> :P
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: כן
<Nighthawk``> אה יפה, איזה שנה ?
<Ddorda> כן
<Ddorda> :D
<Nighthawk``> חחחח שאלתי שאלה פתוחה חחח של שנה ראשונה שנייה שלישית רביעית
<Nighthawk``> ואתה אומר כן חחחחחחחח
<Ddorda> נכון
<Ddorda> :D
<Nighthawk``> חחחח מניאק
<Nighthawk``> קיצר אני מתחיל כבר מעכשיו אני שנה שנייה
<Nighthawk``> לבנות את הפרוייקט גמר
<Nighthawk``> איזה פרוייקט זה יהיה פיי
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: יפה
<pazsela> Dorda : הצלחתי לצרוב את האובונטו על דיסק, יש לי בעינה בכונן ה סי-די והוא לא קולט אותו גם אם בדקתי בביוס הכל בסדר מה אני יכולה לעשות?
<pazsela> ?
<Ddorda> pazsela: מה זאת אומרת?
<Ddorda> pazsela: לא הבנתי מה זאת אומרת "לא קולט"
<Ddorda> תסבירי
<pazsela> הכונן הסי-די איפה שמכניסים את הדיסקים שלי הוא לא טוב... והוא לא מזהה דיסקים של התקנות כמו של ווינדוס ואובונטו לפי הביוס זה מוגדר לנכון שההתקנה של האובונטו תעלה ככה שהבעיה זה בכונן הזה... יש לי אפשרות לתקן את זה?
<Ddorda> pazsela: תנסי עם כונן אחר
<Ddorda> pazsela: אם זה לא מחשב ישן מדי, את יכולה להפעיל עם usb
<pazsela> המחשב הוא מ2008 ויש לי את ה"תמונה" של האובונטו בUSB וזה לא קולט אותו
<pazsela> אם זה צריך להיות בUSB זה צריך להיות מומר מה"תמונה" לקבצים שבתוכו או להישאר כתמונה?
<Ddorda> pazsela: לא צריך את התמונה, את צריכה להתקין את זה על ה־iso
<pazsela> לא הבנתי
<Ddorda> !g ubuntu 10.10 on usb
<Hoborg> Download | Ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Ddorda> pazsela: את צריכה להתקין את ה־iso על הדיק און קי
<pazsela> ואיך אני עושה את זה?
<Ddorda> pazsela: חיפשתי לך
<Ddorda> [15:05] <Hoborg> Download | Ubuntu - http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<Hoborg> Download | Ubuntu @ www.ubuntu.com
<pazsela> תודה רבה :)
<Ddorda> אני זז
<Ddorda> להת'
<b3L0v> היי, מישהו יודע אם יש אפשרות להתקין .net framework 3.5 ב WINE?
<Interruptus> אוי ואבוי
<Interruptus> דודמט
<b3L0v> :)
<b3L0v> חייב את זה
<sijp> מונו לא טוב?
<b3L0v> לא טוב, אני צריך את ה3.5 כדי להפעיל משחק כלשהו
<oneofthem> akuo
<Nighty`lap> איזה פרוייקט גמר יפיוף..
<i-pink> היי
<Nighty`lap> היי
<Nighty`lap> פינק יש לך שם ?
<Elihai> שלוםם
<Nighty`lap> אלאן
<Elihai> אני רוצה לדעת איך אוכל לבנות תוכנה פשוטה..
<Elihai> עם כפתורים
<Elihai> להגדיר להם נתיב
<Elihai> וכו'
<i-pink> אתה יכול בלי כפתורים
<Elihai> ובלי ידע?
<Elihai> כי ממש אין לי..
<i-pink> נגיד תוכנה שתכתוב hello world
<Elihai> מזה?
<i-pink> בפייתון זה ממש קל
<Elihai> אוכל לקבל לימוד קצר?, האם אפשר ליצור תוכנה אישית שתשמש תצרכים שלי, למשל שתפתח שם נתיבי שיר, או סרט. או כל דבר שהוא..
<Elihai> או אתר לדוגמר
<Ddorda> Elihai: במקום זה, תגיד לנו מה אתה רוצה לבנות?
<i-pink> יש לך פייתון מותקן?
<i-pink> תפתח טרמינל
<i-pink> ותכתוב בו python
<Elihai> אוקי פתחתי
<Elihai> שניה
<i-pink> קיבלת משהו בסיגנון <<<
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> זה הסוף
<Elihai> אבל תראה דור
<Elihai> שניה נגיד לכם משהו,
<Ddorda> אני בניתי תכנה שלמה בבאש פשוט
<Ddorda> השאלה היא מה אתה מנסה לבנות
<Elihai> תוכנה בישבילי
<Elihai> לארגן את רשימת הסרטים
<Elihai> והשירים
<Elihai> משהו שיהיה לי יותר קל
<Elihai> אישית בישבילי..
<Elihai> ואין לי ממש ידע
<i-pink> תכתוב a="hello world"
<i-pink> ואז print a
<Elihai> ו..
<Elihai> הוא נותן לי
<Elihai> hello world
<Elihai> >>>
<Elihai> דור אז יש לך הצעה?
<i-pink> הוא כותב hello world?
<i-pink> אם כן זה אומר שכתבת תוכנה!
<Elihai> כן
<Ddorda> Elihai: מה זאת אומרת לארגן?
<Elihai> תוכנה נחמדה יפה ומעוצבת קצת, רוצה שיהיה מין קיצורי דרך לפתיחת ישומים, לינקים וסרטים.
<Elihai> זהו בגדול..
<i-pink> תתחיל ללמוד פייתון
<i-pink> היא ממש קלה
<Ddorda> Elihai: ... אני כנראה לא מבין
<Ddorda> אני רוצה שתסביר ממש
<Ddorda> מה יהיה
<Ddorda> טכנית
<Elihai> אממ
<Ddorda> מה זה קיצורי דרך?
<Ddorda> כפתורים?
<Ddorda> תסביר
<i-pink> למה לא ממשק WEB?
<Elihai> בקיצור ככה: תוכנה קטנה ונחמדה שבה יהיו חלון אחד ובו כפתורים המקשרים לכל מיני תוכנות, ולינקים וסרטים ושירים..
<Elihai> משהו נחמד
<Elihai> מה אתם אומרים?
<Elihai> מזה ממשק web' תזכרו שאין לי ניסיון
<Elihai> בקודים
<Elihai> יודע לערוך בקטנה
<Elihai> לא משהו
<Elihai> אבל יש משהו כזה.
<Elihai> אתם פה?
<Elihai> <Ddorda>
<Elihai> <i-pink>
<Ddorda> Elihai: zenity
<Elihai> מזהנ?
<Elihai> מה לעשות עם זה כפרעלייך
<Ddorda> Elihai: זאת תכנה מאוד פשוטה לבניית תכנות קטנות
<Ddorda> Elihai: תלוי מה אתה מנסה לבנות
<Ddorda> תחפש בגוגל מדריכים לזה, זה מאוד פשוט ותוכל להשתמש באחת הדוגמאות שיביאו לך
<Elihai> אז תן לי דוגמא
<trew100> שלום לכולם
<trew100> זהו נגמר פורים
<Elihai> ברוך השם
<trew100> היה שמייח
<trew100> לא להאמין אבל הצלחתי להישאר בשפיות
<nady> לילה
<trew100> כן בדיוק כזה
<trew100> Ddorda: יש לי כמה פוסטים אני חושב
<nady> ?
<trew100> אני אראה איך אני משלב את זה עם העבודה
<Ddorda> trew100: אני אשמח!
<Ddorda> trew100: באמת נעלמת לי
<Ddorda> :P
<nady> מה שלומכם
<trew100> כן התחלתי עבודה ועוד לא ממש יצא לי לסדר את היום שלי
<Ddorda> nady: אחלה
<trew100> nady: מעולה מה איתך?
<nady> הכל טוב
<nady> יש פיפא ללינוקס כדורגל?
<trew100> יופי
<Elihai> דור
<Elihai> נו תן תוכנה קלה
<trew100> איך עבר פורים השתכרת?
<Elihai> לעבוד איתה
<Ddorda> Elihai: זה הדבר הכי קל שאני יכול לחשוב עליו
<trew100> Elihai: מה צריך?
<Elihai> איך אפשר לתכנת תוכנה פשוטה
<nady> התקנתי ווינדוס וזה דרס את הלינוקס מה עושים
<trew100> עם איזה שפת תכנות?
<Ddorda> nady: התקנת לצד לינוקס או עליו?
<nady> לצד
<nady> מחיצה אחרת
<Ddorda> nady: תפעיל לייב סידי של אובונטו
<Ddorda> פתח מסוף
<Ddorda> ותכתוב שם:
<trew100> Elihai: ?
<Ddorda> sudo update-grub
<Ddorda> nady: וזהו
<Ddorda> :)
<nady> ואז יעלה חזרה
<Ddorda> אני זז
<Elihai> תראו אני רוצה תוכנה פשוטה שיש, שבה יהיו כפתורים והכפתורים יובילו לכל מיני ישומים, ולינקים לאתרים, או שירים וסרטים..
<Elihai> משהו פשוט ונחמד לקיצורי דרך
<trew100> תשתמש עם QT דיזיינר
<trew100> אתה יכול גם לכתוב לו קוד פייתון
<Elihai> מזה הפייתון הזה לעזעזל
<Elihai> ומזה qt
<Elihai> לא אני לא מבין בזה
<Elihai> ולא באנגלית
<trew100> QT זה סביבת העבודה עליה מבוססת KDE
<trew100> אממ חבל
<trew100> למרות שגם אני לא
<trew100> אגב מה בקשר ללבנות דף אינטרנט שיתן לך את האופציות האלו?
<trew100> Elihai: אם אתה אוצה לנסות לך על קומפוזר של מוזילה
<trew100> הוא יתן לך לבנות כזה דף בלי הרבה התעסקות בקוד
<trew100> רק שהוא יעבוד מהדפדפן
<Elihai> התוכנה הכי קלה..
<Elihai> מזאת אומרת לבנות דף אינטרנט
<Elihai> וכן מתאים לי דף כזה
<Ddorda> trew100: קומפוזר ממש גרוע
<Ddorda> Elihai: עוד טריק שאתה יכול לעשות
<Ddorda> זה לעשות תיקייה שבה יהיו כל הדברים האלה
<Ddorda> ואז להשתמש בתכנה rox-filer
<Ddorda> אתה יכול להגדיר אותה ככה שזה יראה רק כמו חלון עם אייקונים
<Ddorda> Rodensky: היי
<Elihai> אז אין תוכנה שמאפשרת ללמוד על איך ליצור תוכנה
<Elihai> תוכנה קלה
<Elihai> לא משהו מיוחד
<Ddorda> Elihai: לא נראה לי שיש, אבל יש את גוגל
<Elihai> רעייים
<Elihai> רועי לב
<Elihai> לא משנה
<Ddorda> Elihai: רועי לב?
<Elihai> כן
<Elihai> לא מלמדים דבר
<Elihai> שמים זיין
<Ddorda> אנחנו?
<Ddorda> !cmds
<Elihai> קיצר יש תוכנה שאפשר קצת בקלות לתכנת תוכנה?
<Elihai> ליצרו או משהו
<trew100> כן
<trew100> קומפוזר
<trew100> תוכל ליצור איתו משגר ישומים
<Ddorda> או רוקס פיילר
<Ddorda> כמו שאמרתי
<trew100> אם אתה יודע איפה שוכן הישום במערכת
<trew100> Ddorda: רוקס הוא מקביל לקומפוזר?
<Ddorda> trew100: לא
<trew100> מהו?
<Ddorda> רוקס פיילר הוא מקביל לנאוטילוס
<Ddorda> פשוט מאוד גמיש
<trew100> איך מאייתים אותו?
<Ddorda> Rox Filer
<trew100> אוקי אני אבדוק אותו
<Elihai> אז באיזה תוכנה להשתמש הכי קלה?
<Ddorda> trew100: אז אצלי למשל, עשיתי תיקייה עם סקריפםטים
<Ddorda> לכל סקריפט שמתי אייקון
<Ddorda> ועשיתי קיצור מקשים שפותח את התיקייה עם רוקס פיילר
<Ddorda> trew100: רוצה תמונה של איך זה נראה אצלי?
<trew100> יפה
<trew100> אני חושב שגם KDE יתן את זה
<trew100> באותה מידה אפשר להשתמש עם ויגד'ט לשולחן עבודה שיתן לי משגר לישומים שלי
<Ddorda> trew100: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/1sdpkdmd/GamesThumbs_004.png
<Ddorda> trew100: כן
<Ddorda> פשוט לי אין שולחן עבודה
<Elihai> איך אין
<trew100> אני לא יודע מה רצית להראות אבל אצלי הוא לא מראה כלום
<Elihai> קיצר איזה שפת תיכנות הכי כדאי ללמוד, כדאי לעבוד עם אובונטו.
<Elihai> ושפה שמאפשרת ללמוד לבנות תוכנה.
<Elihai> ודברים רציינים
<Ddorda> Elihai: Python
<Ddorda> אנגלית ^
<Elihai> מזה?
<Ddorda> Elihai: השפה....?
<Elihai> לא הבנתי מזה מה שרשמת
<Elihai> זה כדאי ללמוד?
<Ddorda> כן
<Elihai> אוכל ללמוד באינטרנט?
<Elihai> תודה דור..
<barbur> שלום
<trew100> שלום גם לך
<barbur> מה נשמע?
<barbur> יש מצב שתוכל לעזור לי עם התקנת אובונטו על מחשב נייד?
<trew100> הכל טוף
<trew100> בשמחה מה הבעיה?
<barbur> אז ככה
<barbur> יש לי מחשב נייד די חדש
<barbur> נמצא אצלי בערך חודש וחצי
<trew100> ...
<barbur> עכשיו הוא של חברת קומפק
<barbur> כשהכנסתי היום את הלייב דיסק של אובונטו למחשב הוא העלה לי את המערכת. הכל טוב ויפה
<barbur> כשנכסתי ל-GPARTED ראיתי שיש לי שם כמה וכמה מחיצות שבכלל לא הייתי מודע לקיומם
<trew100> מותקן שם ווינדוס 7?
<barbur> המערכת לא נותנת לי לייצר עוד מחיצה על הארד דיסק כי היא טוענת שיש יותר מידי מחיצות קיימות
<barbur> כן
<barbur> ווינדוס 7
<trew100> ווינדוס 7 מייצר מחיצה בשביל הבוט
<trew100> חוץ ממה שהוא מתקין את עצמו למערכת
<barbur> יש לי 2  מחיצות ויסטוה. מחיצה לווינדוס 7 מחיצת בוט מחיצת שחזור מערכת ומחיצת HP
<trew100> בטח יש לך שם עוד מחיצה של גיבוי הווינדוס
<barbur> ויסטה*
<trew100> אם מדובר על וויסטה אז קודם כל תעשה איחוי דיסק לווינדוס
<trew100> זה כמעט חובה בשביל להתקין מערכת נוספת
<barbur> זה לא ויסטה. זה ווינדוס 7. בגלל זה אני לא מבין למה יש לי גם מחיצות ויסטה
<trew100> מעניין
<trew100> Ddorda: אתה יכול לעזור לו אני חייב לזוז הבן שלי מקיא
<trew100> ;-(
<64MAAH38Z> היי שמתי לב למשהו דומה על מחשב של חבר שלי ... אני חושב שזה חלק מההתקנה שלgrub
<barbur> רפואה שלימה לבן
<64MAAH38Z> grub=ubuntu boot loader
<Ddorda> trew100: בטח
<Ddorda> מי צריך עזרֱ?
<Ddorda> עזרה*
<barbur> אני דור
<barbur> בבקשה תציל אותי
<Ddorda> barbur: מה הבעיה?
<barbur> לא מצליח להתקין אובונטו על המחשב הנייד שלי
<Ddorda> barbur: איפה אתה נתקע?
<barbur> לא מצליח לייצר מחיצה להתקנה של אובונטו. המערכת אומרת שיש יותר מידי מחיצות קיימות ולכן לא ניתן לייצר עוד מחיצה בשביל ההתקנה החדשה
<Ddorda> barbur: אוקיי, איזה מחיצות יש לך?
<barbur> יש שם ככה
<barbur> יש 2 מחיצות ויסטה (אין לי מושג למה) מחיצת ווינדוס 7 מחיצת שחזור מערכת ומחיצת בוט
<Ddorda> :X
<barbur> בדיוק
<Ddorda> אם אתה רוצה לשמור על ווינדוז 7
<barbur> בנתיים כן
<Ddorda> תצטרך להתקין אותו מחדש
<barbur> למה?
<Ddorda> (ואני ממליץ לך לעשות את זה בלי קשר, כי המחיצות של ויסטה תופסות לך מקום)
<Ddorda> כי אי אפשר לעשות יותר מ־4 מחיצות פיזיות
<Ddorda> ויש לך כבר את המקסימום
<barbur> השאלה אם אני לא יכול למחוק את המחיצות ולשמור על ההתקנה הקיימת של ה-7?
<Ddorda> barbur: בגלל ווינדוז
<64MAAH38Z> לא מומלץ
<Ddorda> אם תמחק את המחיצות ווינדוז יהיה מבולבל וישבר
<Ddorda> עכשיו אתה מבין למה היא נחשבת למערכת ברברית
<barbur> השאלה היא איך אני מתקין את ה-7 מחדש בלי המחיצות של הויסטה? זה לא יעשה לי אוטומטית את המחיצות האלו ברגע שאעשה שחזור מערכת?
<grawcho> barbur: ההתקנה של וינדווס היא OEM ?
<barbur> כן
<barbur> אין לי דיסק התקנה
<grawcho> איזה גרסה ?
<grawcho> באסה
<barbur> הום פרימיום
<grawcho> יכול להוריד ולהתקין remove WAT
<grawcho> ?
<barbur> מה זה?
<grawcho> למה אתה רוצה לשמור את הווינדווס
<grawcho> ?
<Ddorda> barbur: כשאתה מתקין את W7 אתה פשוט מוחק את כל המחיצות
<Ddorda> ואז זה ידרוס את המחיצות ויסטב
<Ddorda> ויסטה
<barbur> רגע, אולי אני קודם אמחק את כל המחיצות ואז אבצע שיחזור מערכת להתקנה הראשונית של הווינדוס? זה יכול לעזור?
<barbur> grawcho: אני שומר על הווינדוס כי יש לי כמה תוכנות שלצערי הרב לא עובדות על אובונטו
<grawcho> לאאאאאא ... זה לא יעבוד ולא תוכל לשחזר
<Ddorda> barbur: לגיטימי לגמרי
<grawcho> וינדווס זה לא אובונטו
<Ddorda> grawcho: +1
<barbur> אני אוכל לשחזר כי יש לי דיסקים לשחזור
<Ddorda> barbur: זה מחשב חזק יחסית?
<barbur> כן
<barbur> שם את הקודם בכיס הקטן חחח
<Ddorda> barbur: אם הוא חזק, אז תתקין אובונטו על כל המחשב
<Ddorda> ותתקין ווינדוז על מכונה וירטואלית
<grawcho> מה לא עובד לך על אובונטו ... להכל יש תחליף OpenSource
<barbur> ואיך אני עושה את זה דור?
<grawcho> אני מצטרף להמלצה של Drorda
<Ddorda> barbur: מתקין על אובונטו תכנה בשם VirtualBox
<Rodensky> סעמק נשבר לי כבר מהאובונטו הזההההההה
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מצאת את החדר הנכון
<Rodensky> אני לא יודעת מה לעשות
<Ddorda> לא נכנסים לבית כנסת ומטיפים נגד יהדות
<barbur> חחח
<Rodensky> אני פשוט מביעה תסכול מהמערכת אחרי היום
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מה קרה...?
<barbur> דור ד"א, אני חייב לציין שבלייב סידי אני לא מצליח לאתר את הרשת האלחוטית שיש לי בבית. זה הגיוני?
<Rodensky> כל פעם שאני רוצה לעדכן, המערכת דורשת שדרוג חלקי
<Ddorda> חשבתי שעברת לארץ'
<Rodensky> עדין לא
<Ddorda> barbur: יכול להיות שאתה צריך להתקין דרייבר
<Rodensky> וכל פעם אני עושה את השדרוג החלקי
<Ddorda> Rodensky: הוא נכשל?
<barbur> ואיפה אני מוצא אותו? ואיך?
<Rodensky> לא
<Rodensky> הוא מצליח
<Rodensky> אבל דופק דברים אחרים
<Rodensky> עכשיו הוא מחק לי את האופיס בלי להודיע בכלל
<Rodensky> את הליברהאופיס
<Ddorda> barbur: תביא את השם של המחשב נבדוק בגוגל
<Rodensky> ואני לא יכולה להתקין מחדש
<Ddorda> Rodensky: ?!
<Rodensky> והוא גם לא מתייחס למקורות החדשים שהוספתי
<Rodensky> (יש מפתחות, הכל תקין)
<barbur> compaq presario cq56
<Ddorda> Rodensky: sudo apt-get updtae
<Ddorda> update*
<Rodensky> E: Invalid operation updtae
<Ddorda> Rodensky: sudo apt-get update
<Rodensky> עה לא ראיתי חחחחח
<Rodensky> עדין לא מתייחס למקורות
<Rodensky> הוא גם לא מעלה שום שגיאה
<Rodensky> ועדין אני לא יכולה להתקין את הליברה
<Rodensky> ואני לא רוצה להתקין את האופןאופיס
<Rodensky> הפקג' אינסטולר קודם העלה שגיאה בניסיון להתקין את הליברה, עכשיו הוא עשה את עצמו כאילו שזה עובד
<Rodensky> אבל בפועל אין ליברה
<Rodensky> לא עולה כלום
<barbur> רגע דור, איך אני מתקין את הווינדוס על מכונה וירטואלית אם אין לי דיסק הקתנה של הווינדוס עצמו?
<barbur> התקנה*
<Nighthawk``> וואי
<Nighthawk``> היום חוויתי שיתוק שינה
<Nighthawk``> מכירים תתופעה ?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> קורה בעיקר בגיל ההתבגרות
<Nighthawk``> ממ
<Nighthawk``> נדמה לי שקצת עברתי את הגיל הזה מזמן
<Nighthawk``> בת כמה את רודנסקי ?
<Ddorda> שיתוק שינה...?
<Nighthawk``> מכיר תתופעה חבוב ?
<Nighthawk``> שאתה חצי ער
<Nighthawk``> אבל האיברים שלך חוץ מהעפעפיים עדיין במצב שינה
<Ddorda> כן. מפחיד רצח
<Nighthawk``> כלומר לא זזים, כדי שלא תבצע פעילות בזמן חלום אז המח מנטרל את השרירים
<Nighthawk``> כן, קרה לי היום בבוקר
<Nighthawk``> ואני נלחם להתעורר
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Nighthawk``> קורה לי פעם בחצי שנה
<Nighthawk``> וכשזה קורה
<Rodensky> 23
<Nighthawk``> אני זוחל לקצה המיטה
<Nighthawk``> ונופל ממנה
<Nighthawk``> בכח
<Nighthawk``> :)
<Rodensky> פתאום שמתי לב שאני 23 עוד כמה ימים :O
<Ddorda> Rodensky: מזל טוב!
<Nighthawk``> 23 יפה
<Rodensky> תודה
<Nighthawk``> קשישה אוטוטו
<Ddorda> פעם אחרונה שזה קרה לי חשבתי לצעוק כדי לעורר את הגוף
<Ddorda> ולא יכולתי לצעוק
<Nighthawk``> אי אפשר
<Ddorda> זה היה ממש מתסכל
<Nighthawk``> הפה זה שריר שנחסם בשינה
<Nighthawk``> כה חח
<Ddorda> הבעיה היא לא הפה
<Ddorda> לא יכולתי להוציא צליל
<Nighthawk``> הקול
<Nighthawk``> כן
<Ddorda> אפילו לקרוא למישהו שיעזור לי
<Rodensky> תופעות כמו השיתוק הזה נועדו להגן על הגוף כדי שלא נתפרע וניפגע בזמן שנת חלום
<Ddorda> אחת התופעות הכי מפחידות שקיימות
<Rodensky> כשאנחנו מתעוררים לפני שזה מסתיים
<Nighthawk``> רודינסקי את הד טוב..
<Rodensky> זה הפרעת שינה
<Rodensky> וזה קורה בד"כ בגיל ההתבגרות
<Rodensky> אבל לא רק
<Nighthawk``> ממש לא בגיל ההתבגרות
<Rodensky> אמרתי בדרך כלל
<Rodensky> לא תמיד :]
<Nighthawk``> זה קורה כמה פעמים בחיים ולחלק מהאנשים זה קורה פרוש במהלך כל החיים לעיתים יותר קרובות מאחרים
<Rodensky> מה שאתה כותב
<Rodensky> לא סותר את מה שכתבתי :]
<Rodensky> בדרך כלל זה גם בא ביחד עם הפרעות שינה אחרות
<Nighthawk``> כתוב בויקי שאפשר לנתב את החלום שלנו
<Nighthawk``> למה שאנחנו רוצים אם אנחנו מכירים באותו זמן שאנו חווים את זה
<Nighthawk``> וזה נכון לגמרי
<Nighthawk``> היום ניתבתי את החלום שלי
<Nighthawk``> אבל שכחתי למה..
<Rodensky> אני לא מנתבת... כל הכיף זה ההפתעה (:
<Nighthawk``> חחחח אבל לפעמים המח מגיב בפאניקה ולכן הוא משכר לך חלומות מפחידים בזמן השיתוק
<Nighthawk``> לא קרה לך שפתאום הרגשת פניקה מהשיתוק ?
<Rodensky> בפעמים הראשונות כן
<Rodensky> אבל זה קורה לי כל-כך הרבה שכבר התרגלתי, אז אני יודעת שצריך לחכות
<Nighthawk``> "cpgnho vrtaub
<Nighthawk``> "בפעמים הראשונות"
<Nighthawk``> ?
<Nighthawk``> אה, את כבר ממש מקצועית בנושא
<Rodensky> כן יש לי הפרעת שינה, וזו רק תופעה אחת שלה :)
<Nighthawk``> לי אין הפרעות שינה
<Nighthawk``> אבל כבר חצי שינה
<Nighthawk``> אני ישן בשעות הזויות לגמרי
<Nighthawk``> וממש 2-3 שעות ביום
<Nighthawk``> בגלל הלימודים והעבודה
<Nighthawk``> אז כנראה שזה פער שהמח רוצה להמשיך לישון אבל הוא מתעורר
<Rodensky> חחח יש לי מזל אם אני תופסת 4 שעות כל 48 שעות
<Nighthawk``> וואי למה זה ככה?
<Nighthawk``> לחצים נפשיים או תופעה משפחתית ?
<Rodensky> רוב השינה שלי זה ניקורים של כמה דקות במהלך היום :-)
<Nighthawk``> אין תמיד זה ידוע שנשים יותר מתוסבכות מגברים..
<Rodensky> חחחחחח זה גנטי
<Rodensky> קיבלתי את זה מאבא, לא מאמא :))
<Nighthawk``> :>
<Nighthawk``> בזמן הצבא הייתי ישן
<Nighthawk``> 2-3 שעות בלילה
<Nighthawk``> וחושב שאני מלא אנרגיות כל היום
<Nighthawk``> אבל זה היה מזמן..
<Rodensky> בצבא בכלל לא ישנתי כי לא היה מתי
<Rodensky> כל היום מבלבלים לנו את המוח
<Rodensky> ובלילה אני לא יכולה לישון
<Nighthawk``> חחח
<Nighthawk``> אני הייתי בין אלו שמבלבלים כנראה
<Nighthawk``> רודנסקי יש לך אחים ואחיות ?
<Rodensky> כן
<Rodensky> נראה לך שההורים שלי ייראו איזו בת מושלמת יצאה להם ויסתפקו רק באחת כזו? P:
<Ddorda> Rodensky: אני הייתי רואה בת מושלמת ופוחדת שלאחיות שלה יהיו רגשי נחיתות
<Rodensky> או שלא הבנתי נכון את מה שאתה אומר
<Rodensky> או שאתה אישה
<Nighthawk``> רודנסקי זה כמו סיפור הביצה והתרנגולת
<Nighthawk``> יכול להיות שההורים ראו איזה בת יצאה להם והתביישו שיגידו שזאת הבת וההמשך שלהם
<Nighthawk``> ולכן הם הביאו עוד אחים ואחיות אחרייך
<Nighthawk``> ...
<Rodensky> אני אקנה את מדינת ישראל עם המיליארד הראשון שלי
<Rodensky> ואתה השלישי שיוצא להורג
<Nighthawk``> אני ?
<Nighthawk``> במה חטאתי
<Nighthawk``> רודינסקי יש גם פרטי או להמשיך להגיד רודנסקי ?
<Nighthawk``> רק היום הייתי אח טוב קניתי לאחים שלי מתנת יום הולדת מאוחרת
<Nighthawk``> מסך lcd למחשבים שלהם סופסוף
<Rodensky> רודנסקי זה מספיק טוב
<Nighthawk``> קחו שיר טוב מתנה ממני
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fritEwYaFH0
<grawcho_> הבן שלו אפס ... הוא אפילו שר את זה
<Rodensky> וזה השיר היחיד שרשום עליו "ארצי" ומצא חן בעיני חחחחחחחחחחחחח
<Nighthawk``> אם את מחשיבה את עצמך לרחבת אופקים ולא כלואה רק בסגנון שלך תנסי לשמוע כמה שירים שלו ואני דיי חושב שתאהבי אותם
<Nighthawk``> בכיף אפילו אעזור לך לבחור את השירים
<Nighthawk``> (ממש קשה..)
<Rodensky> אני רחבת אופקים, אני פשוט לא רואה אותו באופק
<Nighthawk``> grawcho_, מסכים איתך לגבי הבן שלו
<Nighthawk``> משחק מילים לא מוצלח רודנסקי
<Nighthawk``> וזה עוד מאחד שלא אוהב כמעט את כל השירים שלו
<Rodensky> סורי, שירי רשימת מכולת הם לא הסיגנון שלי
<Nighthawk``> את לא צריכה להתנצל מולי, זה נטו להתנצל בפנים עצמך
<Nighthawk``> דור, אייכה חבוב ?
<Ddorda> Nighthawk``: ?
<Rodensky> אין לי מה להתנצל
<Rodensky> מותר לי לא לאהוב את השירים של שלמה ארצי
<Rodensky> זה לא מעיד על צרות אופקים משום סוג
<Nighthawk``> לא סותר את מה שאמרתי
<Nighthawk``> דור חבובי רציתי לשאול אותך שאלה לפני כמה ימים על לינוקס אבל שכחתי
<grawcho_> גם שלמה ארצי fan וגם אובונטו ... יש בזה סתירה פנימית לדעתי
<Nighthawk``> אז אפשר לשאול 2 אחרות ?
<Ddorda> .ask
<Hoborg> אין צורך לבקש רשות לשאול שאלה או לשאול אם יש כאן מישהו. פשוט תשאלו ואם מישהו ידע הוא יענה :)
<Nighthawk``> מממ כל העדכונים שעולים לי עם ההתחלה של המערכת
<Nighthawk``> כדאי לי להתקין את כולם חלקם או כלום..
<Nighthawk``> לפי המלצה שלך כמובן..
<Ddorda> כולם
<grawcho_> +1
<grawcho_> :)
<Nighthawk``> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIPNcVT1doQ
<Nighthawk``> סבבה דור תודה..
<Nighthawk``> את השנייה מצאתי כבר תשובה פשוט שכחתי אותה..
<Rodensky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOJsjyq_GsE
<Nighthawk``> מקווה שהשיר לא יאכזב..
<Nighthawk``> ממש הרבה זמן עד שמגיעים לעיקר אה..
<Nighthawk``> אם כבר.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Cbfm1PStA
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-12
<asw3> serfus, מי שנכנס לכמה דקות שואל ולא מחכה משמע הוא טרול שסתם מבלבל
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-13
<serfus> asw3, הם לא טרולים במובן המסורתי של המילה
<serfus> זה פשוט אנשים שאין להם שום ידע במחשבים והם לא טרחו להשתמש בגוגל או לעשות משהו חוץ מלהכנס לצ'טא
<serfus> צ'אט
<serfus> אבל זה לא שיש להם כוונות רעות
<pines> i have big pines
<pines> hhh
<pines> hihi
<pines> hahaha
<chen> Is this a good place to ask about the status of translation to hebrew of xubuntu?
<matanya> not bad
<irc02> ?
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-14
<dotanking1> hey?
<therealdod> hi
<therealdod> whatsup
<asw3> איפה ענבר
<asw3> בדיוק שצריך אותה
<asw3> :|
<therealdod> מה נשמע
<asw3> טוב תודה מה איתך?
<therealdod> התחלתי קמפיין חדש
<therealdod> https://nolikebutton.jottit.com
<therealdod> כבר הכנסתי כמה בלוגרים לעניין
<asw3> nolikebutton
<asw3> זה נשמע טוב עוד לפני שנכנסתי
<therealdod> כן
<asw3> למה אני נוהג להעיף אותם עם no script
<asw3> כי יש לי מחשב חלש
<asw3> וזה סתם מידע נוסף שלא צריך
<therealdod> זה גם פגיעה בפרטיות
<therealdod> עדיף שייר
<therealdod> קרא את הדף
<therealdod> הכנסתי כבר כמה בלוגרים לעניין
<asw3> חחח זה חזק
<asw3> אבל בטח לא יתפוס
<therealdod> כבר עובד ב http://etgarkeret.com
<therealdod> אבל זה קליינט קל :)
<asw3> האמת לא הבנתי מה כל המהומה סביב פייסבוק
<asw3> ואללה באמת לא מצאתי בזה ערך מוסף יותר מידי
<asw3> כנראה שאני מהדור העתיק של ה- irc
<therealdod> הוא עשה עכשיו דף פייסבוק אז דברתי ע ם"איש הפייסבוק שלו " שלחתי לו את זה והוא אמר "אוקי אני מאמין בקמפיין הזה כי הוא לא חתום ע"י אף אחד" ועשה שייר ולא לייק
<therealdod> אני לא מכיר הרבה אנשים שמשתמשים בפייסבוק אבל.
<therealdod> אם ראית בדף שלו אין לייק
<asw3> יש מלא
<asw3> אבל רובם משתמשים פשוטים
<therealdod> יש שייר
<therealdod> שייר זה יותר טוב מהרבה סיבות
<therealdod> קרא שוב את דף הקמפיין
<therealdod> https://nolikebutton.jottit.com
<therealdod> GuySoft, ^^
<therealdod> הרעיון עצמו מאוד סולידי
<therealdod> https://gist.github.com/1731123
<therealdod> פרויקט חדש
<asw3> This is an automatic reminder from the site אובונטו ישראל. You have received a new private message from queenbaby20.
<asw3> spam?
<asw3> עמוד לא קיים
<asw3> http://ubuntu-il.org/messages/view/124
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-15
<ACER_> 5
<ACER_> hi
<ACER_> is ubunta a cd where i can access my hardrive without formatting?
<Avihay> 4 min
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-16
<locodir-user> shalom
#ubuntu-il 2012-03-17
<nady> מי פה
<nady> ?
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-11
<trew_100> trew100: bhxhui
<trew_100> מה זה שגיאת 404 שאני מקבל בIRC של אינקסקייפ?
<trew_100> צריך הרשאות מיוחדות שם?
<trew_100> בכל אופן אני זקוק למישהו עם אינקסקייפ כדי לאמת באג
<trew_100> מישהו ער?
<avihay> trew_100:
<trew_100> avihay: היי
<avihay> want me to try something or do you want to send me a file?
<avihay> trew_100: ?
<trew_100> הצלחתי להתגבר על הבעיה
<trew_100> אני עדיין לא יודע אם זה באג
<trew_100> אבל הבעיה מאחורי
<trew_100> מה זה שגיאת 404 בערוץ של אינקסקייפ?
<avihay> avihay (~quassel@2401:1400:1:1201::8d0:f7d6) has joined #inkscape
<avihay> * Topic for #inkscape is "www.inkscape.org || Draw freely!"
<avihay> ... *** Mode #inkscape +cnt by calvino.freenode.net ...
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-12
<tzafrir_laptop> The version of Ubuntu pre-installed on my new Laptop did not have any Hebrew support
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-15
<David__> בוקר אור לנמצאים
<David__> יש פה משהו שאולי מבין במערכת back track 5r3
<David_____> מישהו פה?
<David_____> שלום מישהו כאן
<David_____> שאלה בנושאbacktrack 5 r3
#ubuntu-il 2013-03-16
<David__> יש כאן מישהו
<David__> שלום
<David__> יש כאן משהו
<avihay> ...
<yes_David_there_> ...
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-09
<matan> s
<matan> היי
<matan> מישהו פה ?
<matan> היי
<matan> VHH
<matan> היי
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-11
<oded6188> היי
<oded6188> פעם ראשונה שאני משתמש באובונטו... צריך עזרה קטנה עם דרייברים
<oded6188> ?
<Avihay_work> hi
<Avihay_work> היי
<Avihay_work> הערוץ לא מת לחלוטין
<Avihay_work> תשאל שאלה יותר מפורטת, ותשאר זמן מה, סביר שיקחו שעתיים.
<oded6188_> מצטער... התנתק לי
<Avihay_work> פאק
<oded6188_> מה כתבת?
<Avihay_work> אה
<Avihay_work> [17:39:29] <Avihay_work> הערוץ לא מת לחלוטין
<Avihay_work> [17:40:15] <Avihay_work> תשאל שאלה יותר מפורטת, ותשאר זמן מה, סביר שיקחו שעתיים. עד שיענו לך
<oded6188_> אה אוקיי... אז כבר אתן תיאור של השאלה
<oded6188_> אבל הבעיה היא, שבטח זה ייתנתק
<oded6188_> ואז יכתבו תשובה ואני לא אוכל לראות אותה
<oded6188_> חחח
<oded6188_> אז ככה... יש לי כרטיס קול של חברה שנקראת אולטראלייט
<oded6188_> זה כרטיס קול מקצועי
<oded6188_> MOTU UltraLite
<oded6188_> מתחבר למחשב ב FireWire
<oded6188_> אני מעוניין לעבוד איתו דרך  אובונטו
<oded6188_> אבל אני לא מוצא דרייברים... באתר היצרן יש רק דרייברים לווינדוס ולמק
<Avihay_work> נסה להריץ
<Avihay_work> grep . /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw*/*_name
<Avihay_work> אם הכרטיס זוהה, הוא אמור להופיע
<oded6188_> מצטער על הבורות
<oded6188_> כשאתה אומר להריץ אתה מתכוון פשוט להעתיק את זה לטרמינל?
<Avihay_work> אכן
<Avihay_work> כפתור ימני -> הדבק / paste
<Avihay_work> או ctrl+shift+v
<oded6188_> שניה... אני מתחבר מחדש דרך המחשב עם הלינוקס
<Avihay_work> אולי תרצה לחקות
<Avihay_work> אני אהיה בבית עוד כשעה, ויהיה לי קצת יותר זמן חופשי
<oded6188_> אשמח מאוד אם תוכל לעזור לי
<oded6188-last> אני כאן
<oded6188-last> :)
<Avihay_work> <Avihay_work> אני אהיה בבית עוד כשעה, ויהיה לי קצת יותר זמן חופשי
<Avihay_work> [17:44:34] <Avihay_work> grep . /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw*/*_name
<oded6188-last> אוקיי... תודה רבה
<Avihay_work> [17:50:54] <Avihay_work> כפתור ימני -> הדבק / paste
<Avihay_work> [17:51:09] <Avihay_work> או ctrl+shift+v
<oded6188-last> "/sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model_name:Juju"
<oded6188-last> "/sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/vendor_name:Linux Firewire"
<Avihay_work> נסה
<Avihay_work> grep . /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw*/*
<Avihay_work> תדביק בשירות כמו paste.ubuntu.com
<oded6188-last> "Binary file /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/config_rom matches /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/dev:250:0 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/guid:0x0800280000000322 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/is_local:1 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model:0x000001 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model_name:Juju grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/power: Is a directory grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/subsystem: Is a directory /sys/bus/firewire/devi
<Avihay_work> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oded6188-last> Binary file /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/config_rom matches /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/dev:250:0 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/guid:0x0800280000000322 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/is_local:1 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model:0x000001 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model_name:Juju grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/power: Is a directory grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/subsystem: Is a directory /sys/bus/firewire/devic
<oded6188-last> Binary file /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/config_rom matches /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/dev:250:0 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/guid:0x0800280000000322 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/is_local:1 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model:0x000001 /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/model_name:Juju grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/power: Is a directory grep: /sys/bus/firewire/devices/fw0/subsystem: Is a directory /sys/bus/firewire/devic
<oded6188-last> חחחחח לא מסתדר עם זה
<oded6188-last> איזה syntax לבחור?
<oded6188-last> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10580752/
<oded6188> היי אבישי אני כאן
<Avihay> ואני כאן
<Avihay> הממ
#ubuntu-il 2015-03-15
<aaa__> אהלן
<aaa__> אני ממש חדש בזה ורציתי להתקין אובונטו לצד ווינדווס 8, אשמח לעזרה או קישור לתמיכה
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-15
<gzoo> hello
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-17
<eli_> ?
#ubuntu-il 2016-03-18
<eli_> חאלס! זה לא אפשרי ככה, זה אתר אובונטו בלי תמיכה בכלל!!
#ubuntu-il 2020-03-12
<michalrus> Hi, this might be a weird message, but do you have any idea what [an agla am zaya drakue] might mean? Or is it even Hebrew?
#ubuntu-il 2020-03-15
<u0_a383> exit
